# Aerocloners unite!!!



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

hey everyone...i built an aerocloner and i know of a few other people who have also. and a few who bought the real ones.....my point is we all have these problems in common...i.e.longer than optimal rooting times etc, etc

lots of us have our own threads about one issue or another so let's put them all here. make it a good one , maybe get it stickied.

i'll start;

myself, i'm having roots take till day 17-20 to throw roots....killing my sog 2 week schedule
everything i use and my method are all in my very short and full of pics grow journal in my signature. the fastes was 9 days for me, the first time....since then 17-20

there we go our 1st problem...let's get me straightened out then we'll all end up helpin each other with our aerocloning issues


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

bump....dammit i said unite!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

really, nobody has any comment questions or concerns about aerocloning....just me huh well ok then


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm with ya bugs


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

ya me too, i think this thread is a great idea....i love how you were able to get us all likeminded individuals ( kind of an oxymoron huh? ) together to share our problems and successes. your the best bugs


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

well thank you , really that means a lot to me. i just want to give back to rollitup in whatever ways i can. i'm glad we all agree that this is a thread us aerocloners needed to streamline the process and help out ignorant people like me.

thanks everyone, i love you all.....lol, can anyone tell i'm having fun?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

however....today is day 12 and i got 1 root out of 30 showing....still slow but way better than 17-20 days


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

just thought i's check in with you to see how your doing.....fine, all righty then.

oh me? , i'm perfect man.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

ya but what about me? i mean, dont you guys feel guilty for not including all of us in your conversation? that's just rude!! -rep for you


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

i swear to god if you dont shut up i'll have a mod in here so fast it'll make your head spin. people like you should be banned


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

ooooooooh scary.....whatta ya gonna do?.....E-beat my ass!!!!!! lol

jerk


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

no need for the mod....you just made the ignore list pal....and then there was silence!!!


----------



## patjack (Sep 13, 2008)

if you are talking about a tub with a airstone and that type of thing, I have that and I do have problems occasionally, although I don't think I have ever gone 17 or more days. I tend to think it takes a long time when I hit day 8, usually I can see the little bumps and then shortly after the roots start forming. To be honest I have never done an exact day count. But next time I will.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

are you real or one of the voices in my head?

is your runnigng 24/7 , timed, bla bla bla

details please i'm dying


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 13, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> really, nobody has any comment questions or concerns about aerocloning....just me huh well ok then



OK OK I am now in your tree house areo cloner club  GEEZ  

Dear Bugs I am having a lot of problems with my areo cloner as well. Can you give me any tips?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

i love you, you simple bitch.....lmao

i am a weed baron so this is nothing to me...lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

shit i guess i could talk about the thread....i got a coupl,e more roots now and seveal bumps....so their coming, i just hope they are in a hurry. now i'm thinking about increasing the off time on the timer to 15 on 30 off round the clock. drying them out a lil seems to have helped...it's the only thing different from the first 2 batches


----------



## wmike82 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is an aero cloner where your jets spray for 15min and are off 30min?

I also hear (from this article - Aspirin Water Helps Plants) that asperin water can help with cloning.

I would probably clone just in soil... but I am thinking I should a few in a shot glass with asperin dilute water. Can you use floro light during this stage for even 12 hours or 16hr?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

wmike82 said:


> This is an aero cloner where your jets spray for 15min and are off 30min?
> 
> I also hear (from this article - Aspirin Water Helps Plants) that asperin water can help with cloning.
> 
> I would probably clone just in soil... but I am thinking I should a few in a shot glass with asperin dilute water. Can you use floro light during this stage for even 12 hours or 16hr?


 
ok: 1: yes that's what this is. 15/15 right now, next i'm gonna do 15/30
2: my plants can't take aspirin....they're on blood thinners already
3: i dont grow in dirt so i cant help ya there


----------



## Old in the Way (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Bugs,

Just checked out all your photos. Great looking op.

Question: How old are your mums in the 8/7/08 pics?

Thanks


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i love you, you simple bitch.....lmao
> 
> i am a weed baron so this is nothing to me...lol


Do we have a secret password or handshake? Oh a are those icky girls allowed?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Hey Bugs,
> 
> Just checked out all your photos. Great looking op.
> 
> ...


well shit now i gotta think....fist cuttings at 6 weeks, then 2 failed passes at 2 week intervals.....so 10.....then 1,2,3 batches in rotation right now.....and ready for cuttings this weekend (now), so 18 weeks old today.
my head hurts now thank you very much you can do the rest of the math on the calandar. i give up



sparkafire said:


> Do we have a secret password or handshake? Oh a are those icky girls allowed?


now here this....we'll have none of that nonensicle tom foolery round here. we're all gonna behave!!! or not 
did you read the thread? i thought i was gonna set a bump record


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

12 weeks and 4 days old then!!!! i'm awesome!!!!


----------



## Old in the Way (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh ya-I am getting ready to cut on my mums in a week or two. So I will let you know if I have probs-i want in the tree house too.

I had been chatting with al and spark a bit last week and I have a store bought aeocloner-but i went and got a big heat mat and thermostat too cause i was worried about inconsistency in the aero-cloners performance after AL said he had less than stellar results. 

So my first couple runs i am going old school and new school with and I will shelve the loser. There is no second place in cloning. LOL just kidding-I have a big op-new to hydro and canni cultivation and have a strict schedule. I am going to use both methods permanently so I can practice and hone the aero-skills without pressure. I have already been cloning some ornamentals (I just can't help myself)

But-for your op at the moment:
Al suggested lower air temps in the aero-cloner was the cause of the slow root development for him. Don't know where you are but i am in the SE and it is getting cooler here and becoming very easy to keep the veg room in the low to mid-seventies.
I think this is about 10 degrees to cool for the clones hanging in the tub-I might get an aquarium heater or put the mat under your tub now and set that therm in the high 80's (they dont run quite at true temp and the air in the cloner is always going to be 3-6 degrees cooler than the water due to the effects of evaporation and the misting itself) 

Just a thought, I have prepared for fall and purchased a heater for my cloner and will use the mat for my old school work. 

Good luck and like I said, good looking grow.

-Old Way


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know if i can be in a Club without a password or handshake!!

ROFL


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

OK OK geez I did a set last Sunday night and i just peeked in on them and i have roots!!! Yea baby !!!  I really screwed up last set and didn't wash my tubs very well. 

This time i ran the system with pool chlorine all night took it out rinsed the shit out of it and let it bake in the sun for 6 hrs. I added a air pump and stone at the same time also. I am at 80 degrees plain tap water PH'd 5.8 running 24/7 .

I have roots this time in 6 days!!! By the time i am ready next Sunday i will have a great set of roots to play with. 

There Bugs do i get a tattoo or something now? How many do you have in your club now?


----------



## Old in the Way (Sep 14, 2008)

Like i said i want in the tree hous etoo, i'm with spark a handshake would be good.
We don't want some wierdo getting a hold of the password


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I don't know if i can be in a Club without a password or handshake!!
> 
> ROFL


well i'm open to suggestions....i think killing at least one batch should gain you instant access though....thoughts???



sparkafire said:


> OK OK geez I did a set last Sunday night and i just peeked in on them and i have roots!!! Yea baby !!!  I really screwed up last set and didn't wash my tubs very well.
> 
> This time i ran the system with pool chlorine all night took it out rinsed the shit out of it and let it bake in the sun for 6 hrs. I added a air pump and stone at the same time also. I am at 80 degrees plain tap water PH'd 5.8 running 24/7 .
> 
> ...


our numbers must remain a secret sorry....how are you holding your temp at 80 spark....



Old in the Way said:


> Like i said i want in the tree hous etoo, i'm with spark a handshake would be good.
> We don't want some wierdo getting a hold of the password


i hear ya...i might give the heat mat a try under the tub


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

well i did it....hooked up the heat mat and set the thermo to a lil over 80....82ish
i hope this helps


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 14, 2008)

Gypsy here... aerocloning as well...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

cool....24/7? , timers? how long for your roots to develope?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> well i did it....hooked up the heat mat and set the thermo to a lil over 80....82ish
> i hope this helps


Hmmmm now the pressure is on me huh? LOL I really don't know what or how i am doing it. I have a very small tub that I run out of 7- 8 gals max, with the pump and pressure from the water jets has always kept it right at about 80 to 82 degrees. I thought with that temp i would get pathogens and i think i did at the end of last run. Going to keep a good eye on it as the roots develop. 

Now remember i am using a homemade one and my tank is separate from the spray nozzles and i believe that the already made are one unit. I don't know if makes any difference. Anyone have any thoughts on this? 

Thank you for allowing me to be a member of the Areocloning group. I feel honored to be apart of it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Hmmmm now the pressure is on me huh? LOL I really don't know what or how i am doing it. I have a very small tub that I run out of 7- 8 gals max, with the pump and pressure from the water jets has always kept it right at about 80 to 82 degrees. I thought with that temp i would get pathogens and i think i did at the end of last run. Going to keep a good eye on it as the roots develop.
> 
> Now remember i am using a homemade one and my tank is separate from the spray nozzles and i believe that the already made are one unit. I don't know if makes any difference. Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to be a member of the Areocloning group. I feel honored to be apart of it.


your welcome...we start everyone off on a trial membership....should last no more than 2 grows, just enough to verify that you got what it takes to be a weed baron.

my unit is a single unit...my tub is a 36 gallon monster from home depo and i have a 396 gph submersible pushin water through the red head misters mounted to a pvc manifold on a 15/15 on/off cycle with a horticultural heat mat with a thermo set to 82 degrees F ...i dont fill the tub....only about 9-10 gallons and it's ph'd to 5.8 and treated with 1.7ml/l of 35% h2o2 every couple of days. i have a 4 foot flourescent about 2.5-3.0' above the top of the tub and the room is air conditioned and stays around 75 ish.....i cant think of anything else right now......but it's nowhere near as fast as it should be.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> your welcome...we start everyone off on a trial membership....should last no more than 2 grows, just enough to verify that you got what it takes to be a weed baron.
> 
> my unit is a single unit...my tub is a 36 gallon monster from home depo and i have a 396 gph submersible pushin water through the red head misters mounted to a pvc manifold on a 15/15 on/off cycle with a horticultural heat mat with a thermo set to 82 degrees F ...i dont fill the tub....only about 9-10 gallons and it's ph'd to 5.8 and treated with 1.7ml/l of 35% h2o2 every couple of days. i have a 4 foot flourescent about 2.5-3.0' above the top of the tub and the room is air conditioned and stays around 75 ish.....i cant think of anything else right now......but it's nowhere near as fast as it should be.


Bugs,

My area where my cloner is temp is about 80 to 85 degrees I wonder if that has anything to do with it? The only difference i see is that you are using H2o2 and are on a 15/15 cycle


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

Bugs 

Just coming back from checking my clones and i though of something. 

I have 3 different mothers that pull from and looking at the clones i am getting roots on the ones from the mother that is and has always grown very fast.

She is thrown some clones that are almost 40in tall. while the others are somewhat compact and bushier . 

Could it be genetics that are making your clones go as long as they are?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Bugs,
> 
> My area where my cloner is temp is about 80 to 85 degrees I wonder if that has anything to do with it? The only difference i see is that you are using H2o2 and are on a 15/15 cycle


 
well i switched it to 15 on 30 off and i'm workin on the temp.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 17, 2008)

i still only have 3 with roots on day 16




need i say more???


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 18, 2008)

well boys and girls, we have roots. i just checked and 8 are out and about and more by the morning. so i think backing off on the water helped. but sadky i wont know for sure until i have a full batch go though...so i'll know in a couple of weeks


----------



## CaveChest (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello
I have an Aerogarden in use for seeds atm, how would clones go in that?
im a noob so fill me in 
J


----------



## patjack (Sep 18, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> are you real or one of the voices in my head?
> 
> is your runnigng 24/7 , timed, bla bla bla
> 
> details please i'm dying


I take ro water in my little tub, and fill it up so that the stems are submurged and then I have this airstone in the bottom that runs all day, then about a week week and a half later they have roots and I plant them, I get upset when I see pictures and post of people that are getting roots in 4-6 days, mine take longer. The things I may try next are ph my ro water, I have tried having the stems above water and the airstone misting them but this does not seem to work as well for me


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2008)

Ha! Cool...

It's funny you know, I have had luck with the stem in or out on "aerocloners", but with the Aerogarden it must be up in the foam, the watering feature will drown them...

Well here are some pics of my miniatures...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 19, 2008)

CaveChest said:


> Hello
> I have an Aerogarden in use for seeds atm, how would clones go in that?
> im a noob so fill me in
> J


how ever many holes it has in it to put clones into.



patjack said:


> I take ro water in my little tub, and fill it up so that the stems are submurged and then I have this airstone in the bottom that runs all day, then about a week week and a half later they have roots and I plant them, I get upset when I see pictures and post of people that are getting roots in 4-6 days, mine take longer. The things I may try next are ph my ro water, I have tried having the stems above water and the airstone misting them but this does not seem to work as well for me


thanks for the reply! i think i've got it nailed down to the temps actually being to cold for the cuttings.



GypsyBush said:


> Ha! Cool...
> 
> It's funny you know, I have had luck with the stem in or out on "aerocloners", but with the Aerogarden it must be up in the foam, the watering feature will drown them...
> 
> Well here are some pics of my miniatures...


very nice


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 19, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i still only have 3 with roots on day 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm!!!! Thats funny, it is day 12 and i am 100% and ready to go on Sunday!! Must be the grower!!. ROFL LALALALALLALALLAL HAHA 

If you need some help Bugs You can take my course "How to clone and get them to actually throw roots". At the Learning Center every Fri night. only $29.99 ROFL 

I am sorry. lol Love you man


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 19, 2008)

Could it be the plugs your using? Could they be putting bacteria in the water? just trying to eliminate what your doing VS what i am and that is one of the differences. 

No Bugs i cant help you with your Small Johnson. 

Damn I am on a roll this morning !!!! whoo hooo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

do ya guys think a rainforest36 a good cloner???


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 19, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> do ya guys think a rainforest36 a good cloner???


Do you have one ? or thinking of getting one ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

i got it already i was using it for veg but the roots are already hanging in the res at 3 weeks...i have to say my plants are pretty big to 9 blades 10 inches tall


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 19, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i got it already i was using it for veg but the roots are already hanging in the res at 3 weeks


What kinda grow are you doing? why are they still in the cloner?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

i was startin from seed.. it was said it can be used to clone cuttings or start seedlings. im growing white widow now and waitn for my ak47 and kush to come so i can put my w.w. to flower and sex them because they are big


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 19, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i was startin from seed.. it was said it can be used to clone cuttings or start seedlings. im growing white widow now and waitn for my ak47 and kush to come so i can put my w.w. to flower and sex them because they are big


My thought would be to move them into your grow system and veg from there. Unless your going to use it as a areo garden and i have no idea about those.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

i was thinking that to but i wanted to know if it is a good cloner so when im ready to clone ill pu them in there


----------



## hacron (Sep 19, 2008)

Way too much time on your hands man.
So how is your aero cloner designed? what is your medium for the cuttings?
humidity? light?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

if u r talking tome it a gh rainforest36 designed to hold up to 36 cuttings using 6 3 inch net pots with cocotek linears and hydroton,it says that the system stays on until the roots are submerged in the res.my veg light for now is a 400 mh i was thinking of puttng clones under that just keep a distance


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd share...




GypsyBush said:


> So I thought it would be interesting to do a quick comparison...
> 
> The first picture is the clone on 09-06-08...
> The 2nd picture is the same clone today...
> ...


Hope you guys liked it...

Gypsy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 22, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Could it be the plugs your using? Could they be putting bacteria in the water? just trying to eliminate what your doing VS what i am and that is one of the differences.
> 
> i have the neoprene plugs now i just dont have a 2'' bit and a new lid to put the holes in.....i'm workin on it dammit...i'm a busy guy ya know!!
> 
> ...


aint doin to bad myself


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 22, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiny as hell ......but fuckin perfect. +rep


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey bugs

When you did your clones last night what changes you make from the last time? 

Did you ever read my response to you talking about the different strains and how some don't clone well? I had three mothers and one of them cloned like if she was my X wife stick it in and baby comes out!!! bitch!! throwing roots at 6 or 7 days with the best mother i have now running 12 to 14 days .

Could this be a possibility? I know you have WW but if its an off strain it might be genetic. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 26, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Hey bugs
> 
> hey you old fart
> 
> ...


i think i think too much as it is, ya think?


----------



## Aerobudders33 (Sep 26, 2008)

oh my god, you are having so much fun... 

I will say that I just started some clones in a 6 cup corner aerogarden... We dipped them in cloning solution and now we are waiting... day 2... the roots are there, cause the little guys dont move when tugged gentle... if I can find this thread again, I'll post what happens!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 26, 2008)

oops wrong thread...lol i'm high




*pics of the op* 
permalink

ok... here are the latest pic of the grow

     
here are the 7 that made it through the nut burn. they are in week 6 of flower right now







  here are the other 2 batches in flower and a wide shot....well sort of wide










and here are the mums after a pass of cuttings and a vicous pruning. the only bitches your still allowed to beat....lmao
   


and then there's the clones ....all out of the rapid rooters now so i finally used the neo collars, and changed a few things so we'll see
__________________


----------



## d4mth3m4n (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm doing my cloning tonight and was going over forums to refresh myself and saw this and really liked the idea. I've built a few cloners that i'm going to give a go this time to see what works best for me. 

I've tried the "cheapo aero" cloners with the bubble wands but those to me are just bullshit as they're too much to maintain. I've tried the ezgrow plugs and i hate having to deal with a humidity dome as it really limits the amount you can get in the cloner. 

I'm shooting to get 120 successful clones this time and am trying the following methods: 

Aerocloner, very similar to the sparkafire made. It's made from a rubbermaid roughneck (greatest home-grow tub ever). Used some weather stripping around the rim of the tub to create a seal for the lid. I've cut 66 1 3/4" holes in the top of the lid in which i'm placing 2" ezcloner plugs into to hold the clones and create a seal for no leaks. I've got a 396gph pump, pumping into pvc running throughout the tub with the red 360* spray nozzles. 

I've also seen a method on CC that seemed almost too easy to me, but i'm still going to give it a try. *hydro clones for dumbies - Cannabis Culture Forums 
*I'm basically going to just use a section of the ezcloner plugs that I purchased for the aero cloner to hold the clones and make them easy to insert and take out, and it will float perfect. Just going to set that in another roughneck tub (instead of the fishtank he used) and see how that goes. If that works i'm going to be very greatful as it's a low energy/easy to maintain method of getting clones. And he supposedly got them at a very fast rate. 

Also creating a more dense version of the 66 site unit I had mentioned before to see how overpopulation could lead to less taking or is all the magic mostly in the rootzone?

All of these are going to be under a t5 8 bulb light on 24/0 lighting/pumps.

After cloning for a little bit and having some problems and looking into things I think humidity in the rootzone is VERY key to getting things to take fast. So i'm hoping that using the weatherstripping and very tight fitting clone holders I can create a very good seal and get a good amount of humidity going in a short amount of time. Starting tonight but i'll be back with updates.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have decided to do a three way side by side comparison of cloning techniques. one will be the aerocloner, the next will be rapid rooters in a humidome on a heat mat and the third will be albfuct style rw cubes on a heat mat. i'm gonna settle it once and for all for me personally. i'll start a cloning journal and post pics like crazy. it'll be a hoot
__________________


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 29, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i have decided to do a three way side by side comparison of cloning techniques. one will be the aerocloner, the next will be rapid rooters in a humidome on a heat mat and the third will be albfuct style rw cubes on a heat mat. i'm gonna settle it once and for all for me personally. i'll start a cloning journal and post pics like crazy. it'll be a hoot
> __________________


Looking forward to that Bugs


----------



## Old in the Way (Sep 30, 2008)

Spark, Bugs, 

Been a while...... as i said a while back i was preparing to cut clones and rock the 120 unit aerocloner as well as test driving Al's method in a tray on the heat mat.

So i have the aerocloner full and a couple trays of clones on the heat mat.

They all look good on the surface but when i took the lid off the aerocloner to check ph the stems have atrophied (sp?) a little and are browning up---is this normal? Should i be concerned? Will they root despite the stem size contracting a bit and browning?? Is this an indication of rot setting in?? Water is at 5.8ph with h202 at 1.5ml/L Temps are 82-86 in the clone zone RH 70++% Water Temps are running a constant with ambient temps, sometimes a degree more. Could the water temps be to high??


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

I have had stem rot from it being too wet... and it really stunted the growth... but they are still alive, even if lagging behind the others...

G


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 30, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Spark, Bugs,
> 
> Been a while...... as i said a while back i was preparing to cut clones and rock the 120 unit aerocloner as well as test driving Al's method in a tray on the heat mat.
> 
> ...


Hey brother areocloner!! 

You should not have any shrinkage in the stems and brown is not a good color. This is hard for me because it seems that i am not having problems not caused by me and so its hard to tell you whats going on. My water temp is about 80 degrees ambient same as yours and i am running tap water with no H2o2 and 5.8 PH 24/7 its like the Ronson Rotisserie set it and forget it. Lets look at other things. How do you make your cuts and put them into the cloner? what are you setting them into jiffy pellets? Don't ask bugs was just doing that at one point  LOL give some more details of how you go about cloning and lets see if we can pin point your issue.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 30, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I have had stem rot from it being too wet... and it really stunted the growth... but they are still alive, even if lagging behind the others...
> 
> G


UH isn't an areocloner supposed to keep the stems wet? I think that's the whole point.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I have had stem rot from it being too wet... and it really stunted the growth... but they are still alive, even if lagging behind the others...
> 
> G





sparkafire said:


> UH isn't an areocloner supposed to keep the stems wet? I think that's the whole point.



OH! You are 100% correct... 

...and I don't mean to barge in here pretending I know anything... 

I am just sharing something that has happened to me...











As you can see in the pictures, these seedlings have browning and thinning of the stems...

Which was caused by the foam I use being too wet at the top... where the stem comes out...

I resolved this by having less of the foam inside of the container... in fact I just slid the whole foam/plant unit out just a bit...

That has allowed the bottom to stay moist, while allowing the stem to stay dry and rot free...

I am sorry if what I am saying is incorrect, but I am just going by what I see, and the results of my remedies...

Cheers and best of luck to all...

Gypsy...


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 30, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> OH! You are 100% correct...
> 
> ...and I don't mean to barge in here pretending I know anything...
> 
> ...


Ah geez now you made me feel bad.  I have no problems with you jumping in . In fact that's what this is for....

In your post you didn't elaborate as you you having problems just a generic sentence. Lets see if we can get you hooked up with some help. 

Thanks for the pics do you have more? Give more details of your cloning system.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Ah geez now you made me feel bad.  I have no problems with you jumping in . In fact that's what this is for....
> 
> In your post you didn't elaborate as you you having problems just a generic sentence. Lets see if we can get you hooked up with some help.
> 
> Thanks for the pics do you have more? Give more details of your cloning system.


Oh man... it's all good....

We're all here just having fun... I'm sorry... I really didn't want to come off as a dick...

I really don't know much at all... I am used to throwing handfuls of seeds in a field and coming back months later....

This is my first time growing indoors (in a hotel room...) ...

So to give a little history on what I have going...

Got 3 clones from a friend...

Put them iin my AeroGarden along with 4 clippings I took from the original ones...

1 is doing well with a lot of roots, but not before struggling for a while...

1 dried up and died...

1 fought and then died...

I believe they died because of overwatering... they just drowned in the AG...

and the last little girl... the 2 incher was put in a pop bottle/shoe string cloner until I saw little nubs....

From there it went to the tupperware container with the airstone (which I loosely refer to as the mini DWC tray)... where it is thriving along with some other plants...

These seedlings were put on the foam and the bubbles keep it wet enough for really good action... tap roots usually show in 12 to 24 hours...

The foam allows me to move the seedling up, forcing the root to reach down for the moist part of the foam...

Not being very experienced, I pushed the foam in too far, allowing all of it to become saturated...

I don't think that it lost it's aeration as much as rockwool would, but it did allow the stem to be affected...

I know this thread is not about seedlings... and I hope it was ok for me to out all this out here, but it did seem relevant to the person that metioned browning and thinning stems...

I hope the pictures explain better than my words... lol






















































































































































































































Wow... that was a lot of pictures...

But now you know exactly how and where I got the little knowledge I do possess ... lol

I hope no one is pissed I posted so many pics...

Thanks everyone... 

Gypsy...


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 1, 2008)

> You should not have any shrinkage in the stems and brown is not a good color. This is hard for me because it seems that i am not having problems not caused by me and so its hard to tell you whats going on. My water temp is about 80 degrees ambient same as yours and i am running tap water with no H2o2 and 5.8 PH 24/7 its like the Ronson Rotisserie set it and forget it. Lets look at other things. How do you make your cuts and put them into the cloner? what are you setting them into jiffy pellets? Don't ask bugs was just doing that at one point LOL give some more details of how you go about cloning and lets see if we can pin point your issue.


Cuts made with sterilized scalpels new out of individual foil wrapped packages--immediately into gel. Then into the neoprene plugs that came with EZ Cloner 120. 

Getting water 24/7.....still.

I am new to aerocloning. All my clones in rapid rooters are in a tray on the heat mat and they look great..no losses yet (3 full days)

No losses in the aerocloner either and a few have bumps--they actually didn't look as bad at the end of lights on tonight. I may have been prematurely alarmed by the discoloration---its not crayola brown or anything---I am going to give them a couple days.

Do you mist the clones in the aerocloner or do you literally set it and forget it. My RH is over 70 but i mist a couple times a day when i mist the ones on the heat mat.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Cuts made with sterilized scalpels new out of individual foil wrapped packages--immediately into gel. Then into the neoprene plugs that came with EZ Cloner 120.
> 
> Getting water 24/7.....still.
> 
> ...



Hmmm like i said before it hard to pick one thing that your doing wrong or could do differently. I use a xzacto knife cleaned with rubbing alcohol at the beginning and once every couple of cuts. I don't dip my clones in anything and i immediately put them into a working cloner. 

I don't cut my stems and i never spray them although i did scrape some this time just to see if there was a difference.. I have a small fan that moves air around the box but not on them. My water was at 88 degrees last night when i checked them. And yes i set it and forget it. 

My thoughts are to stop dipping and spraying and for me it was REALLY cleaning my cloner between cycles and things are better.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm not allowed to talk about cloning anymore....i hereby temporarily abdicate my weed baron title until i can learn to whoop these liluns into shape.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm not allowed to talk about cloning anymore....i hereby temporarily abdicate my weed baron title until i can learn to whoop these liluns into shape.


I am not saying a word!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

1st pic....day 8.5 no roots!
2nd and 3rd are the beautifully green shithole fuckin sorry ass clones.
#4 is a wide shot of the chamber....notice the words on top? lol


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> 1st pic....day 8.5 no roots!
> 2nd and 3rd are the beautifully green shithole fuckin sorry ass clones.
> #4 is a wide shot of the chamber....notice the words on top? lol


Hey are you scraping the stems and or cutting them?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Hey are you scraping the stems and or cutting them?


ya...i may have went a bit overboard....but when it went fast i scraped and split them.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> ya...i may have went a bit overboard....but when it went fast i scraped and split them.



YA THINK?? i do none of that. but as i said in the prior post i did this time SLIGHTLY scrape some of them for testing. and i mean slightly bugs!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> YA THINK?? i do none of that. but as i said in the prior post i did this time SLIGHTLY scrape some of them for testing. and i mean slightly bugs!!


i was hoping noone would notice that. 

maybe i got a lil bit carried away

fuckin cloner


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

yting not to get hopefull but the damn things have bumps on em now ....stay tuned


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> fuckin cloner



Bugs Some say its not the size of the boat but the motion of the ocean.

Which can mean different things if you don't know ask your wife she might

The point i was making is that its not the equipment you have to work with its the talent you possess to make the big waves.....

So when it comes to cloning I think you might be something like this.







*And here you are looking for help with your cloner*


----------



## ilikeblazin (Oct 1, 2008)

wow you're a loser


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

ilikeblazin said:


> wow you're a loser


Dude please don't come here being a troll!! 

When you grow up and want to play with the big boys your more than welcome to join us. 

Bugs spends more on electricity in an hour than you and your homemade bubbleponics system will in a whole cycle. 

You might want to rethink that comment.


----------



## gr33n thumb (Oct 1, 2008)

baaahahahaahah. thats good stuff. you made me spit taco bell and pink lemonade all over my keyboard.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bugs Some say its not the size of the boat but the motion of the ocean.

Which can mean different things if you don't know ask your wife she might

The point i was making is that its not the equipment you have to work with its the talent you possess to make the big waves.....

So when it comes to cloning I think you might be something like this.

now dammit that was funny




ilikeblazin said:


> wow you're a loser


i know....your right....it all makes sense now. i think i'll pack up yhe grow and give up. thanks for the unity. 



sparkafire said:


> Dude please don't come here being a troll!!
> 
> When you grow up and want to play with the big boys your more than welcome to join us.
> 
> ...


darnit spark....you forgot to tell him i was a weed baron who retired recently that's why i suck so bad....its a choice.



gr33n thumb said:


> baaahahahaahah. thats good stuff. you made me spit taco bell and pink lemonade all over my keyboard.


some things never come clean


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

ilikeblazin said:


> wow you're a loser


it occurs to me that you might be talking about sparkafire....if this is the case and you were defending me against the class bully.....ty. i /we misunderstood!

but know that spark and i are buds and he was just playin with me....i think. i'm having issues with cloning and thats how we support each other. ya know. all manly - like

but if you jumped in and were just being mean then shame on you


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> it occurs to me that you might be talking about sparkafire....if this is the case and you were defending me against the class bully.....ty. i /we misunderstood!



 him LOL  

More like the class clown than bully don't you think?

You know what sucks Bugs? Is that there are all these great minds growing all over the world and what i would give to be able to start a grow club and have some of the characters from RIU come over and look and play in our grows. Just think if we all lived in the same town and we all had our specific part of the grow. You could do clones, I could make sure that everything is plugged in, Al could administer the H2o2 and build cool shit and tell stories. And we could invite real cool cats to join in and disallow anyone that was lazy and retarded out of the grow club. 

Dude that would be reeeally cool!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> him LOL
> 
> More like the class clown than bully don't you think?


i try to be the voice of reason, the devil's advocate if you will.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i try to be the voice of reason, the devil's advocate if you will.


Ah i see your a lover not a fighter.

Hey i am going into the 6th week how much of your weight did you get from week 6 to where you are now? You know with all the shit i put them though last week i am just hoping that they don t get pissed and stop putting on weight.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 2, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Ah i see your a lover not a fighter.
> 
> Hey i am going into the 6th week how much of your weight did you get from week 6 to where you are now? You know with all the shit i put them though last week i am just hoping that they don t get pissed and stop putting on weight.


i would say 50% gain in density and thickness and length.
remember i burnt mine and caused stretch and overpruned and lost the hps for a week and had temp issues. so i think you'll be ok


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> ...there are all these great minds growing all over the world and what i would give to be able to start a grow club and have some of the characters from RIU come over and look and play in our grows. Just think if we all lived in the same town and we all had our specific part of the grow. You could do clones, I could make sure that everything is plugged in, Al could administer the H2o2 and build cool shit and tell stories. And we could invite real cool cats to join in and disallow anyone that was lazy and retarded out of the grow club.
> 
> Dude that would be reeeally cool!!


That would be waaay cool...

You could put me in charge of posting a bunch of unrelated pictures in your thread.. lol 

and also of turning everyones pruning jobs into a million 3/4 inch clones with 4 foot roots!!!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> That would be waaay cool...
> 
> You could put me in charge of posting a bunch of unrelated pictures in your thread.. lol
> 
> and also of turning everyones pruning jobs into a million 3/4 inch clones with 4 foot roots!!!!!


Your in!! All though you will have to go through Bugs for any cloning issues he is the resident cloner you know.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 3, 2008)

roots day 9 .....suck it spark....now i'm a weed baron again


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn guys and gals, I know i am old but not even a mention in the outline of your planned empire......boohoo.
I guess if I am too old to hit on college girls I probably won't get the nod on many memberships anymore--except for AARP. (try not to be too envious)

Question for the resident cloner (Bugs, right?) Can you post a pic of the stems that are developing or starting to develop roots. I am on day 6--no roots yet but the top growth still looks healthy--yellowing a bit as it uses the stored N.......but no roots. 

Stems are discolored but not dark--still firm.
How green do your stems stay inside the lid of your aerocloner? I figure some discoloration is normal since thay are sitting in the dark.

I have changed to watering 15on/15off. Are you using that schedule? Did you switch to 15on/30off?

Thats about it for now, I will be keeping an eye on things over the next few days-thanks for your input guys.

-OitW


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Damn guys and gals, I know i am old but not even a mention in the outline of your planned empire......boohoo.
> I guess if I am too old to hit on college girls I probably won't get the nod on many memberships anymore--except for AARP. (try not to be too envious)
> 
> lol
> ...


 live long and profit...er...umm...prosper


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice, Thanks!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 4, 2008)

your avatar is mesmerizing......mmmmmmmmmmm ty


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 4, 2008)

> your avatar is mesmerizing......mmmmmmmmmmm ty


Ain't it though.......yw


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 4, 2008)

"ROOTS", I say it again "ROOTS"!!!!

"In the aerocloner?" you ask.

"FUCK NO" I reply "Not in my $485 aerocloner (EZ Cloner 120) with another $100 in a heater, timer, thermometer and bs to optimize it. But in my $7 tray on the $40 heat mat plugged in to a $30 thermostat, oh and $6 in starter plugs......$83.00 vs. $600 hhmmmmmm.........and the suuurvey saaays.."

I am sooo glad i didn't waste $600 on a koi pond for my grow room! YA right!

God damn it!! I hate side by side comparisons.......7 frickin days. You know what they say about us AARP members? WE KICK IT OLD SCHOOL!!!!!!!!! I am the coolest grandpa I know.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> "ROOTS", I say it again "ROOTS"!!!!
> 
> "In the aerocloner?" you ask.
> 
> ...


 well i'm not quite sure if i have just been scolded or helped.....
but i have over 20 out of 30 now and might not do a side by side but i will do extra's in the heat mat trays just to see. i built mine for 35 bucks plus the pump....25ish. less than 60 bucks and roots baby. well this time anyway...i'll find out next time if i have it right.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 6, 2008)

COME ONE COME ALL, GATHER ROUND KIDDIES!!!!!

I AM THE SHIZZ, YOU WANT PURPLE???? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PURPLE!!!!!

HERE WE GO GUY.....HARVEST DAY


THESE ARE THE NEXT TWO BATCHES....THE MIDDLE ONE HAS 3 WEEKS TO GO. THE ONES ON THE RIGHT ARE THE 7 THAT MADE IT AFTER THE CHOP. AND THE ONES ON THE LEFT ARE 3 WEEKS BEHIND THE MIDDLE ONES. I HAD CLONING ISSUES FOR A WHILE BUT NOW I GOT IT DOWN BELOW 2 WEEKS.


HERE ARE THE 7 AFTER THE CHOP...4 GREEN ON THE LEFT AND 3 PURPLE ON THE RIGHT. YA THAT'S RIGHT PURPLE


A LIL SIDE BY SIDE OF A TOP COLA FROM THE GREEN AND PURPLE WHITE WIDOW.....DANG PICK A COLOR ALREADY!!! 


THE GREEN AND PURPLE AFTER TRIMMING AND A SHOT TOGETHER

 MY SHITTY CLOSE UPS...SORRY GUY IDK HOW TWO DO MACRO OR IF MY CAMERA EVEN HAS IT BUT THE OTHER ONE IS THE BEST BUDS OFF THE TWO COLORS


OFF THE BUD STALK INTO THE DRYER.....AND A WIDE SHOT OF THEM IN THE DRYER....3-4 DAYS WOOOOHOOOOO

















JUST A FEW BIG SHOTS OF THE PURPLE AND 1 LAST SIDE BY SIDE.....DADDY AINT PROUD IS HE?????

I LOVE YOU ALL AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND ENJOY THE REST OF THE SHOW....IT'S ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER AND BETTER FROM HERE ON OUT!
__________________


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

Fucken' Sweeeet!!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 6, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Fucken' Sweeeet!!!!!!


 
thank you, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY BONG


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!! 
You're welcome....
Pretty good feeling eh?!?!?!

I'm about 3 weeks from harvest myself... but nothing compared to this...

Thanks for sharing...!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!
> You're welcome....
> Pretty good feeling eh?!?!?!
> 
> ...


 
wow your on here as much as me...ya it feels wonderfull.....cant wait to smoke out!!!! congrats on the upcoming harvest.
 thanks for the compliment but you could duplicate what i do down the the gram if you had the time space and money


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> wow your on here as much as me...ya it feels wonderfull.....cant wait to smoke out!!!! congrats on the upcoming harvest.
> thanks for the compliment but you could duplicate what i do down the the gram if you had the time space and money


Ya Man... 8 months in this fucking hotel room... and counting...

Busted my leg pretty bad last winter, so I am in the big city doing all the medical stuff necessary for me to walk normally again... almost a year now... [email protected]#&*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So yeah, I am in a strange place, with lots of time in my hands.... I'm here a lot.... lol....

As for a bigger grow... it will come.... I am refining the method... experimenting with different ideas... and all this is much easier to control/afford in a small scale....

This DWC stuff seems pretty bullet proof... 

And there is a 600 HPS with cool tube on the way... so the wheels are turning... I just don't want to get in a hurry and do something stupid with a lot...

Best to screw up a batch of 1 oz than 1 pound.... lol....

Well, take care... I'm sure I'll catch you later...

Gypsy...


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice looking harvest bugs......

Also I have a new idea for improving the system with the aerocloner. I will put a new batch in on Friday the 10th and let you know....

Just to give you a hint it has to do with rapid rooters (uncut) and a second timer (as in increments of time not another timer). I think I have come up with the best of both worlds and the girls will be easier to transplant with media attached.


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh BTW,

I wasn't scolding just posting the results of my side by side.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Nice looking harvest bugs......
> 
> Also I have a new idea for improving the system with the aerocloner. I will put a new batch in on Friday the 10th and let you know....
> 
> Just to give you a hint it has to do with rapid rooters (uncut) and a second timer (as in increments of time not another timer). I think I have come up with the best of both worlds and the girls will be easier to transplant with media attached.


you'll do well with the r.r's i just got addicted to the aero....you're right to go the way your headed


Old in the Way said:


> Oh BTW,
> 
> I wasn't scolding just posting the results of my side by side.


i was just playin around


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm having 100% success rate with my home made cloner.

Most strains pop roots within 7-days. Some strains take twice as long.

May I suggest going to a 3 week perpetual harvest. This will give you more time to clone and 9 weeks for flowering. 

Use a 3 stage system. 3 weeks clone, 3 weeks veg and 9 weeks flower. Your plants will thank you.

I run my cloner on a cycle timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.

I use 40ml of Clonex per gallon of tap water.

The most important aspect of clones is where you take the cuttings from. You want to take small cuttings as close to the roots as possible.

These small new cuttings have more of the natural hormones it takes to create roots. The cells are already geared up for growth.

If you are taking large woody cuttings from the top of the plant, it could take as long as a month to pop roots.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

all i take are big cuttings and they root faster then the smaller ones....i had 26 out of 30 in 10 days.....not downing you ...just sayin.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> all i take are big cuttings and they root faster then the smaller ones....i had 26 out of 30 in 10 days.....not downing you ...just sayin.


So if that is true, and I can do this in 15 days, with such a small one... how fast can I expect a 15" clone to do the same... about 3 days??? ...lol...



GypsyBush said:


> Not bad for 15 days I guess...


Just fucking wit' you bugs....!!! lol....

And here she is today...







Gypsy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh that wuzz jus mean


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

You must be related to sparkafire and custom hydro


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> You must be related to sparkafire and custom hydro


ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 7, 2008)

Careful GB Bugs gets jealous when he see's roots and will cry if you tease him. CH and i are trying to get him a bed at the Betty Ford cloning clinic.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Careful GB Bugs gets jealous when he see's roots and will cry if you tease him. CH and i are trying to get him a bed at the Betty Ford cloning clinic.


 
I AM A WEED BARON DAMMIT AND NOONE IS AUTHORIZED TO PICK ON ME.....26 out of 30 spark.....suck it buddy


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Careful GB Bugs gets jealous when he see's roots and will cry if you tease him. CH and i are trying to get him a bed at the Betty Ford cloning clinic.


Oooh... I'm sorry Bugs... didn't mean to *tease* you...



bugsrnme said:


> I AM A WEED BARON DAMMIT AND NOONE IS AUTHORIZED TO PICK ON ME.....26 out of 30 spark.....suck it buddy


Here is a picture to make you feel better... OK..???

I took it just now, especially for you...







Best of luck... lol...

Gypsy...


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> I AM A WEED BARON DAMMIT AND NOONE IS AUTHORIZED TO PICK ON ME.....26 out of 30 spark.....suck it buddy


Lets break that statement down shall we? You should be able to call yourself a Weed Baron when 

#1 you have a 2 week harvest schedule complete without lighting issues or nute burns. And as far as i can tell you have major gaps in your grow. 

(Which by the way the ones that did make it to harvest i was very jealous of and you should be commended on.) 

But before you get your cloak and crown and start trerrizing the common growers with your Baronness we first have to address what got you into this mess. 

#2 You could not find roots if you had them coming out your ears!! You claim 26 out of 30?? ummmm what happened to the 100 (hell it might have been more) that were turned into worm food never to grow little white roots from which they could draw precious nutrients with ( provided you didn't burn the fuck out of them) Mr Bugs please advise us to the real number that 30 represents. 

And i just watched the debate so i can tell when you beat around the bush and not answer the question. 

You are well on your way to becoming the the self proclaimed "Weed Baron" of RIU but not until you have washed away your sins of clonicide.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oooh... I'm sorry Bugs... didn't mean to *tease* you...
> 
> weed baron dangit
> 
> ...


there is a special place in hell for mean people you know.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Lets break that statement down shall we? You should be able to call yourself a Weed Baron when
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya know...idk who is meaner....you or lord dangly bits

now watch, one of you will go tell on me to al and ldb


hoochies


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> there is a special place in hell for mean people you know.


Oh Man...

Hell has no fury like an aerocloner without roots... lol..

OK I promise to stop now...

But 30 out of a thousand... isn't that like* 0.03%* success rate... tsk tsk... some baron... lol...


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh Man...
> 
> Hell has no fury like an aerocloner without roots... lol..
> 
> ...


 

a 1000....wtf.....that is poppycock buddy!!!!
i only murd....er....ummm......lost 50ish ever!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the avatar spark


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> thanks for the avatar spark


I cant stop laughing!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

You guys are too much...

I love this thread...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 7, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I cant stop laughing!!!


i love it...it's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me in my whole life. ( well except all the ones that swallowed...they were pretty special )
i'm gonna keep it forever.



GypsyBush said:


> You guys are too much...
> 
> I love this thread...


and we love you to , ya mo'


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> all i take are big cuttings and they root faster then the smaller ones....i had 26 out of 30 in 10 days.....not downing you ...just sayin.


I'm getting 29 out of 29 every time. I've never lost a clone yet. 

4-7 days is the average time to pop roots.

I have a full 3 weeks for the cuttings to root before they have to go into veg.

Then they have another 3 weeks veg before they go into flower.

That's how I harvest a pound every three weeks...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 8, 2008)

mines better..... double the weight in 2/3 of the time.....yup, i think i'll take my 26 0out of 30. but kudos to you if you found what works for you....i'm not that patient.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 8, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> mines better..... double the weight in 2/3 of the time.....yup, i think i'll take my 26 0out of 30. but kudos to you if you found what works for you....i'm not that patient.


Your really feeling your cheerios HUH? I really hope you don't step on it BUGs. We are all just waiting in line to jump on the pile. 

Cocky fucker just because you spray painted your buds purple your now a "WEED" baron?. WHooooo FUcking HOOOOO!!!!! 

Oh yes bugs i will kick you when your down so dont falter! LOL 

YOur still the man bugs.....kiss-ass


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank god i sent you my copy of Cloning for Dummies!! By the way Bugs you never paid me for that! ASS


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 8, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Your really feeling your cheerios HUH? I really hope you don't step on it BUGs. We are all just waiting in line to jump on the pile.
> 
> Cocky fucker just because you spray painted your buds purple your now a "WEED" baron?. WHooooo FUcking HOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
i will survive .



sparkafire said:


> Thank god i sent you my copy of Cloning for Dummies!! By the way Bugs you never paid me for that! ASS


 
you really are good at coming up with or making shit like that....shame you cant put some of that effort into actually harvesting.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 8, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> mines better..... double the weight in 2/3 of the time.....yup, i think i'll take my 26 0out of 30. but kudos to you if you found what works for you....i'm not that patient.


2 pounds every two weeks, that's pretty impressive coming out of a small closet.

Sounds like you really are a W33D B4RON.

Can you give me a link to your journal and photo gallery?

Do you have any tutorial threads I can subscribe to?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Weed Baron (Oct 8, 2008)

Dear Sir, 

Please refrain from using the term WEED Baron on this forum. 

I am the true WEED Baron and it is insulting and for you to call yourself one when it is clear that you have not the capabilities nor heritage of a *TRUE* WEED Baron. 

If this blasphemy continues with your photo shopped Purple Marijuana your pathetic attempts at cloning and the incessant calling yourself a "WEED" Baron, I will have no choice but to have you horse whipped and thrown in the streets naked for all to see . 

Good Day Sir!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 10, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> 2 pounds every two weeks, that's pretty impressive coming out of a small closet.
> 
> Sounds like you really are a W33D B4RON.
> 
> ...


there's no closet here...i have 1 room that is 8'wide, 9' high and 14' long. the other one is 12'high, 8'wide and 10'long.

and i only kid about the weed baron thing....starting to take on a life of its own.
my purple white wifow thread has everything i'm doing and i update it regularly. i just duplicated albfucts method and adapted it to my own needs.


Weed Baron said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Please refrain from using the term WEED Baron on this forum.
> 
> ...


well if it isnt old vonsnootenhousen.....you shabby bastard.....you know i'm the real weed baron and your in direct violation of the treaty of the court. her majesty will have been well informed of this tomfoolery forthwith. imo mess u up honkey


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

wow, well uh......heres my aerocloner I bought off e-bay. 100% success rooting. The only problem I had was the water would get too warm from running the pump 24 hours a day. I added some H2o2 and changed the res every 3 days. After they rooted, I ran the pump for 30 min on and 45 minutes off. Crimea Blue.....


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 10, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> wow, well uh......heres my aerocloner I bought off e-bay. 100% success rooting. The only problem I had was the water would get too warm from running the pump 24 hours a day. I added some H2o2 and changed the res every 3 days. After they rooted, I ran the pump for 30 min on and 45 minutes off. Crimea Blue.....


I use a cycle timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. Water temps stay nice and cool.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

how much are those timers? I got a cheap one for $8 at Lowes, it has 20 settings. It does the job, but I really don't trust the cheap thing.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm stickin with the aerocloning guys....still waiting but it's not looking good for the rr's and the rw cubes

 started off looking good
waa waa waaaaaaaaa


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> mines better..... double the weight in 2/3 of the time.....yup, i think i'll take my 26 0out of 30. but kudos to you if you found what works for you....i'm not that patient.


ROFL!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/97216-my-purple-white-widow-buydutchseeds.html


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 11, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/97216-my-purple-white-widow-buydutchseeds.html


 
not at my finest when i posted that..... 

sorry you can never get those precious moments of your life back that it took you to sit through and read my silly little journal, but thanks for taking the time to give it a read


----------



## Old in the Way (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe not at your finest but thats a nice haircut soldier....er... I mean nice haircut Sir Baron Sir. LOL. 

Hey don't feel bad Mr Weed Baron-My whole first batch was declared a total loss--No worries though, I am petitioning the govt to declare it a federal disaster area and to release funds immediately.

So anyway i have dropped water temps significantly (from mid 80s down to mid 70s) to test my current batch in the EZ Clone-Day 3 so far-no roots but no rot either. Only time will tell but the word on the street is lower temps are better in that system than with traditional plug or rockwool methods. I have also ordered an adjustable recycling timer to water in increments of less than one minute at a time. 

Until I get it dialed in I have gone to strictly rapid rooter grown clones so I don't get off schedule. I have lost one cutting using this method and have taken over 200 from the mums so far if you count the batch i cut a couple days ago.

Filled my first of 3 8x4 trays (doing the 20 day rotation) yesterday with 60 clones on 1/2 and I used 4 sexually mature female indicas (friggin xmas trees) on the other 1/2. Have a 1kw light over the 4 trees and a 1kw light over the 60 clones, I am curious which 1kw light will yield more60 days and I will let you know.


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 11, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> not at my finest when i posted that.....
> 
> sorry you can never get those precious moments of your life back that it took you to sit through and read my silly little journal, but thanks for taking the time to give it a read


It was a good read dude...really. I never laugh at people only with them. All your problems and head aches I too have had!

I could write a book on all my fuck ups. When I first started 14 years ago I didn't have a clue. I only had one old hippie book to guide me!

I learned about flushing the hard way when I used fish emulsion right up until harvest. My buds tasted like fish ass!

I took me forever to get cloning down. It wasn't until I started using my aero cloner that I finally had 100% success.

I lost so many crops to pests I don't even want to think about it. I've lost way too many grows to mother fuckin spider mites sons of bitches.

You're doing a hell of a lot better than I did when I started.

Good luck bro!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys... 
I know I've been here having fun and all...
But the reality of it is that I don't have a fucking clue...

I am in the process of upgrading...

I also decided to leave the miniatures behind and move on to scale models ... lol...

Please come by and check out what I am doing, and steer me away from making dumb newb mistakes....

Appreciate it...

Ps... Bugs... you can make fun of me all you want on my thread... you've put up with me... it's the least I can do... hahahahha!!!!

but serious guys... let me know what you think...

Click on the red square, next to the quote...


here...



GypsyBush said:


> A while back (10 days or so) I ordered a new light...
> 
> I wanted to order a Grow Tent as well, but the cash was a little short that day... not wanting to wait this long again for shipping, I decided to go get some supplies and build my own... (with the help of a good friend... Thanks!!!)



and here...



GypsyBush said:


> *Ok... so I will start pretty much where I left off...*




Thanks....

Gypsy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 11, 2008)

i like the tent man...sounds good. i used to grow in a cool cab...i loved it....dwc is the shit, grows massive huge fuckin colas....i miss it

dont get me wrong i'm happy, but i'm gonna make a seperate flowering area for retiring mothers and yield up to a pound per pland after growin em out. i'll use dwc for them....i want the best bang for my buck and dwc is it buddy.

anyway, i'm rambling.....how are you doing, you know.....what, with the being gimped up and all????


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

I am glad you liked it... it's a big step from the aerogarden... but I figured that I should save money by upgrading the least amount of times possible...

Dwc is what the AG taught me... so I like it... yeah... it's the only thing I know.... other than throwing handfuls of seeds in a field...

Yeah man , any tips you got, I'll take them appreciatively...

As for my leg, it is getting better... It has been getting better for a long time now... and it is not good yet... but it is still getting better... lol... if that makes sense...

I just started seeing a nerve pain specialist who is very pill happy... so far I have managed to avoid detection... I hate those fucking pills... I rather hurt in my leg than some drug pump altering my brain chemistry to feel good when it hurts....

I am pushing for acupuncture... but like I said, he likes to prescribe lots of pills... he gives all kinds of free samples to "try out" and see if it helps...

Crazy...

Crutch free for 1 month now... still limping bad.. my foot is the issue.... it doesn't conform to the ground... so it hurts like hell to put weight on it... but it's getting better...

and as my mom says... "it's better to limp with pain, than not have a foot to limp on... "

Anyways... Thanks for asking...

I can't wait... better is not good you know... but I'll get there soon...

Cheers.. 

Gypsy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2008)

alright now get all this nancy crap off my net....this is for aerocloning


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 16, 2008)

here here baron bugs......keep em in check round here......i must find this sparkafire retard and set him straight


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

please do , he is making the order of the baron look bad.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 16, 2008)

BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN said:


> here here baron bugs......keep em in check round here......i must find this sparkafire retard and set him straight





bugsrnme said:


> please do , he is making the order of the baron look bad.





BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN said:


> now that is what a true weed baron does......proclaims his wondratudeness and then deliverafies the goods





bugsrnme said:


> thank you...i try to tell everyone how awesome i am but some people you cant teach





potroast said:


> Ahem, y'know, creating a new account and answering your own post requires more psychiatric therapy than we are qualified to give around here.


 Ah yea bugs..... You do have a therapist right?? Its not a sign of great mental health to start talking to yourself. 

Poor guy, i am here for you buddy!! Now i know why you have been so hostile to me and Custom Hydro. Your cloner is not completely filled with water!!!!. 

I can only imagine the stress of not being able to clone like the rest of the kids. Its OK to have a SPECIAL friend Bugs one that you can talk to and that can give advice and encouragement when things don't go your way.

We all know the "SPECIAL" kids are just not as good at cloning as the others are. 

Dont worry bugs you can do it !!! I am rooting for you. (No pun intended)

Your Friend Sparky.

Please donate today to the Bugsrnme psychiatric therapy fund because together we can help him get better. 

Make checks out to RIU ATTN: The BUGSVANDANKENHOUSEN foundation.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

first group session went well.......i'm feeling better already. i'm starting to realize this weed baron person is just my inner child slingin poo around the inside of my brain. i am now able to say that i am a newb and still have too much to learn.......wheeew, that felt good.

thanks for all the support everyone


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 16, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> first group session went well.......i'm feeling better already. i'm starting to realize this weed baron person is just my inner child slingin poo around the inside of my brain. i am now able to say that i am a newb and still have too much to learn.......wheeew, that felt good.
> 
> thanks for all the support everyone



Well I for one am glad your back Bugs !!! I did however send in my check to help you.

I have many friends that have issues and your more than welcome to join them. 

Glad to have you aboard my friend.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey bugs actually talking weed I am getting close to doing some chop chop my problem is my strain is VERY Sativa influenced and although i am sure the smoke will be sensational it FUCKED up my 2 week schedule!!!! 

Looking forward to showing it off. Dude whats up with the Baronhood? A bit of throne envy?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Well I for one am glad your back Bugs !!! I did however send in my check to help you.
> 
> I have many friends that have issues and your more than welcome to join them.
> 
> Glad to have you aboard my friend.


thanks....it's a long road



sparkafire said:


> Hey bugs actually talking weed I am getting close to doing some chop chop my problem is my strain is VERY Sativa influenced and although i am sure the smoke will be sensational it FUCKED up my 2 week schedule!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to showing it off. Dude whats up with the Baronhood? A bit of throne envy?


arent you growing white widow also?????

baronhood....throne envy.....these are all trigger words that could lead to a relapse....so if you dont mind


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 16, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> thanks....it's a long road
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but i have seemed to have been screwed by the seed company and i ended up with a plant that had ALOT of Sativa in it. I still have a mother of it and its tempting to just grow it. 
It is really getting big. it is just taking a long time. 

That and the week or so i lost due to my inability to plug back in my shit causing massive amounts of damage and stunted growth. I made another mother of it JUST in case it was really good . Other than that i have stopped growing it it will just take a bit to get it out of my system. 

How is your drying coming along? 

My lips are sealed. It will be interesting to see what he has to say about it though.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Yes but i have seemed to have been screwed by the seed company and i ended up with a plant that had ALOT of Sativa in it. I still have a mother of it and its tempting to just grow it.
> It is really getting big. it is just taking a long time.
> 
> That and the week or so i lost due to my inability to plug back in my shit causing massive amounts of damage and stunted growth. I made another mother of it JUST in case it was really good . Other than that i have stopped growing it it will just take a bit to get it out of my system.
> ...


mine is 75 sativa 25 indica supposedly....and to be honest when it's time to harvest at 8 weeks....they could do for a little while longer in the oven if ya know what i mean. but i am doubling up now but no flood and drain....i'm building my own nft/aero set up right now....gonna make a how to when i'm done. i'm growin a 95% indica that takes only 6 weeks to flower and it's short stocky and has massive dense yields....a growers wet dream. plus im growin em big ready to hear what strain.....you know who might blush........sweet tooth das right. i'm building the flowering are for the retired mums also and gettin the bubbolator hash doo-hicky. goin big my friend.......i'm so happy. now you see why i feel like a weed baron?

oh the drying went well 4 days to dry , 7 to cure and look out tastebuds


----------



## Weed Baron (Oct 17, 2008)

Dear Sir,

As a true WEED Baron I can tell you that having a throne and wanting one are completely different. If you were a true Weed Baron you would not have the need to FEEL like a WEED Baron because you would already be one. 

If you are a true WEED Baron it is your god given right to be happy so there is no need to even think about it and as a WEED Baron your grows are always gods gifts of the earth and not tasting like earth for which you have grown. 

It is because of that statement you could never be part of this exclusive society of The Baron hood and were you are now where you belong.

Good Day Sir!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 18, 2008)

i'm special dammit


----------



## Weed Baron (Oct 19, 2008)

Dear Sir,

You will be special when the great Queen of the Baron hood says you have deserved to behold the special monarchistic title of Baron. 

It is sad to say from what I have seen, your talents are far too inferior to apply for this title. 

You will never be special. 

Good Day Sir!


----------



## Therellas (Oct 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> bump....dammit i said unite!!!


lol...

https://www.rollitup.org/1492915-post11.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm special dammit


ok...ok... no one said you're not... everything is ok Bugs...

Here how about this... I picked a bud off one of my plants.. its drying now...

Bugs, this bud is for you... I will dedicate it and think of you as I savor the result of proper cloning techniques...

Be Well... my delirious friend, be well...

Gypsy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

day 13 and again no roots......fuck me blistered......i am adding another 2x4 f+d set up under a 600w hps to make my ww grow a 3 stage 3 week cloning and 9 week flower. this is the best thing to do as it is consistently taking me around 3 weeks to root and at 8 weeks my buds could have used another week. this will benefit me by actually increasing my yield 50% or more......so i guess things worked out for me after all. 


weed baron status reconfirmed

i am building a bunch of stuff right now......2 new leak proof cloners are coming out next.


----------



## Weed Baron (Oct 20, 2008)

Dear Sir,

How could one POSSIBLY call themselves a "WEED" Baron when one has SO many issues growing WEED! You must be a poor peasant trying to scratch out a meager existence in the world and that could possibly be delusional as well. 

Be advised that the Baron hood of WEED has in fact put forth this proclamation. Thee whom bears fruit in the kingdom of WEED MUST have the official monarchy seal. 

You sir will never have such a seal for you are only a peasant not worthy of the kings of approval. 

Good Day Sir


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 20, 2008)

weed baron said:


> dear sir,
> 
> how could one possibly call themselves a "weed" baron when one has so many issues growing weed! You must be a poor peasant trying to scratch out a meager existence in the world and that could possibly be delusional as well.
> 
> ...


simply, utterly nonsense.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL that guy has your number bugs!!! that's funny, Poor baron wanna cookie


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> day 13 and again no roots......fuck me blistered......i am adding another 2x4 f+d set up under a 600w hps to make my ww grow a 3 stage 3 week cloning and 9 week flower. this is the best thing to do as it is consistently taking me around 3 weeks to root and at 8 weeks my buds could have used another week. this will benefit me by actually increasing my yield 50% or more......so i guess things worked out for me after all.
> 
> 
> weed baron status reconfirmed
> ...


Did you check out my grow? I am having the same issues with the 9 10 week thing


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> LOL that guy has your number bugs that's funny Poor baron wanna cookie


i'd be nice to him if i were you



sparkafire said:


> Did you check out my grow? I am having the same issues with the 9 10 week thing


i'm tellin ya man, this ww wants to go long ....i mean fuck it's 75% sativa so i'm goin for it. i did find your thread. forgot about that one man.....sorry, now i'm re reading it


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'd be nice to him if i were you
> 
> 
> 
> i'm tellin ya man, this ww wants to go long ....i mean fuck it's 75% sativa so i'm goin for it. i did find your thread. forgot about that one man.....sorry, now i'm re reading it



Well whatcha think? Can i apply for baron hood ? Oh crap now i did it


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Well whatcha think? Can i apply for baron hood ? Oh crap now i did it


 
i'm confused.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm confused.


STOP SMOKING WEED!!! 

I was asking about my grow kiss-ass


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> STOP SMOKING WEED!!!
> 
> I was asking about my grow kiss-ass


 
oh i get it now......hehehehe ya maybe i should tone it down a lil....

your grow is as good or better than al's could ever be. you baron you


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> oh i get it now......hehehehe ya maybe i should tone it down a lil....
> 
> your grow is as good or better than al's could ever be. you baron you


DUDE why do you want me to get involved with the WEED baron. Your the one with the weed baron fetish. Keep me out of it i took a chance defending you and luckily he just wants you. 

And you just cant say good job you have to bring the teacher into the mix. I will never be able to stand on my own


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> DUDE why do you want me to get involved with the WEED baron. Your the one with the weed baron fetish. Keep me out of it i took a chance defending you and luckily he just wants you.
> 
> 
> everybody wants me
> ...


that's 'cause your old and feeble.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> that's 'cause your old and feeble.


Thats ok............

Oh whats that? 


Careful bugs its a trick question


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont know why you would glue fishbones to the bottom of your cuttings like that....that's not gonna help you grow any roots ya know


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

Bugs...

This Bud's for you...





​


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 25, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Bugs...
> 
> This Bud's for you...
> 
> ...


GB How did you get that to bud so small? DId you just start with tiny clones? 

Oh and we are not jumping on bugs anymore. He is a tender clone and we don't want him to wilt.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> GB How did you get that to bud so small? DId you just start with tiny clones?


Yeah I flowerd 3" clones and LST the shit out of them... re tied twice a day for the first week...










​



sparkafire said:


> Oh and we are not jumping on bugs anymore. He is a tender clone and we don't want him to wilt.



Oh! That was legit, this Bud IS for Bugs... it is drying now.. and after a 3 week cure i will smoke it in his honor... I told him that...

Cheers... 

Gypsy...


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 25, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh! That was legit, this Bud IS for Bugs... it is drying now.. and after a 3 week cure i will smoke it in his honor... I told him that...
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> Gypsy...


I like bud TOOOOOO!!!! By the way that is a pretty cool grow you did!! + rep 


Could you do me a favor? THis guy needs help and this is right down your alley. Thanks 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/123160-diesel-ryder-perpetual-grow.html#post1519713


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 25, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Bugs...
> 
> This Bud's for you...


WHEN YOU GET OLD AND DECREPID....AND THAT HORRIBLE ARTHRITIS SETS IN ON THAT BIONIC LEG OF YOURS.......THAT PAIN YOU'LL FEEL IS KARMA FOR BEING SHITTY TO A KIND SOUL LIKE MINE......YOU AND SPARK WILL GET YOURS.
.....


sparkafire said:


> GB How did you get that to bud so small? DId you just start with tiny clones?
> 
> Oh and we are not jumping on bugs anymore. He is a tender clone and we don't want him to wilt.





GypsyBush said:


> THAT'S RIGHT DAMMIT ....I'M SENSITIVE.
> 
> Oh! That was legit, this Bud IS for Bugs... it is drying now.. and after a 3 week cure i will smoke it in his honor... I told him that...
> 
> ...


SOMEBODY LOVES ME!!!!



sparkafire said:


> I like bud TOOOOOO!!!! By the way that is a pretty cool grow you did!! + rep


DOWN BOY, DOWN!!!!!


----------



## just L (Oct 25, 2008)

im going to try building one this week, any advice? im not trying to spend any money. i have water pumps, air pumps, line, tubing, pvc, buckets, pots, and all medium there is, but no sprayers! do i really need them?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 25, 2008)

just L said:


> im going to try building one this week, any advice? im not trying to spend any money. i have water pumps, air pumps, line, tubing, pvc, buckets, pots, and all medium there is, but no sprayers! do i really need them?


you can get the cheap blue "rainbird" ones at the big orange store. for like 3 bucks.....come on now 3 bucks.....cant beat it. and yah....ya really do kinda need em'


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 25, 2008)

Glad I found this thread. You guys are some top notch bullshitters. But back to the original intent of this thread- aero cloners. I cut my first batch of clones for my 2 week 4 plant peretual harvest sog and My oasis wedge technique wasnt that great. It took 2 weeks just to show roots and 3-5 days until transplant and the clones wouldnt grow. So I decided I cant have clones that dont grow and I need 2 weeks exactly in the cloner for my 2 week interval thing. I need growing ,healthy rooted clones every 2 weeks. I didnt need one with that many sites so I went with an 8 cupped daisy cloner. Made 6 cuttings off the bottom of my mother plant and stuck them in there and It says to expect roots in 3-7 days but I didnt start to see activity untill around the 10th day the stem started getting bumpy and today on the 12 th day theres only little root tips sticking out here and there.
Lastnight I made 5 new white berry clones, pretty large ones, dipped in clonex and 3 went into the aero cloner and the other 2 are in oasis wedges.
How often should I be misting them? I try to mist them often since they arent covered and the stems have wilted a bit.
And secondly I have a mild dose of root juice root stimulator in my reservoir and 6.0ph tap water. Can I use this through out the entire rooting process? My daisy cloner (hella ghetto set up. all plastic) instructions say to add a dose of blooming formula when roots appear but do any of you guys do this? Is it really necessary?


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 25, 2008)

> Glad I found this thread. You guys are some top notch bullshitters


Thanks I find that's its very easy when you have guys like Bugs around.



> My oasis wedge technique wasnt that great.


WTF is a Oasis wedge technique? 



> It took 2 weeks just to show roots and 3-5 days until transplant and the clones wouldnt grow. So I decided I cant have clones that don't grow and I need 2 weeks exactly in the cloner for my 2 week interval thing.


Sounds like bugs 




> I need growing ,healthy rooted clones every 2 weeks. I didnt need one with that many sites so I went with an 8 cupped daisy cloner. Made 6 cuttings off the bottom of my mother plant and stuck them in there and It says to expect roots in 3-7 days but I didnt start to see activity untill around the 10th day the stem started getting bumpy and today on the 12 th day theres only little root tips sticking out here and there.
> Lastnight I made 5 new white berry clones, pretty large ones, dipped in clonex and 3 went into the aero cloner and the other 2 are in oasis wedges.
> How often should I be misting them? I try to mist them often since they arent covered and the stems have wilted a bit.
> And secondly I have a mild dose of root juice root stimulator in my reservoir and 6.0ph tap water. Can I use this through out the entire rooting process? My daisy cloner (hella ghetto set up. all plastic) instructions say to add a dose of blooming formula when roots appear but do any of you guys do this? Is it really necessary?[


Ok I don't mist i take my clones and shut the light off for 6 to 12 hours and then 24/0 I dont put anything on my clones and nothing in the water. I use PHed water at about 80 degrees. Now i have succless and some of us have SUCKMORE but with cloning its some thing that you have to work out, some people do exactly what i do and cannot get roots. some can get clones using ABF's way "RIP" its a trial and error situation. 

Hang out and lets see if we can get you some clones.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 26, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I like bud TOOOOOO!!!! By the way that is a pretty cool grow you did!! + rep
> 
> 
> Could you do me a favor? THis guy needs help and this is right down your alley. Thanks


Ok Spark.... here is a bud for you too... lol...

oh and I checked in with homeboy.. but why not clone?









bugsrnme said:


> WHEN YOU GET OLD AND DECREPID....AND THAT HORRIBLE ARTHRITIS SETS IN ON THAT BIONIC LEG OF YOURS.......THAT PAIN YOU'LL FEEL IS KARMA FOR BEING SHITTY TO A KIND SOUL LIKE MINE......YOU AND SPARK WILL GET YOURS.
> .....
> 
> 
> ...


And I am the mean one????

I come over here to share the love of my harvest...

And get wishes of pain... I may have picked on you... but it's not like I wished your spleen to burst or anything...


But you will get your wishes...Arthur is already on his way... lol...

and I do love you Bugs... you just need to keep your medication on schedule...

Cheers...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok i love you too, i'm on my menstruals....all doped up now so i should be nice


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 26, 2008)

Just look at the tray in my second pic. Those are oasis wedges.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 26, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Just look at the tray in my second pic. Those are oasis wedges.


Sorry brother still dont get it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 26, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Sorry brother still dont get it.


Spark, I think he is refering to the type of media...

those blocks... they are not RW...

Almost like a very brittle foam....

I've seen it, but never used it... I have a buddy who does....

What was the question? how often to water?

I'll double check what he does and I'll come back here with it...but prob not until mon or tues.


Sorry...

Cheers...


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Oct 26, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm special dammit


awww that made me chuckle and feel bad at the same time

dont worry bugs i believe you got the weed baron soul inside of you


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 26, 2008)

Ay comments on wether I should add bloom nutrient when roots show? I would use earth juice bloom 0-3-1. No N. I would really like some info on why this particular aero cloner would say to add nutrient to the reservoir while others dont.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 26, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Ay comments on wether I should use bloom nutrient when roots show? I would use earth juice bloom 0-3-1. No N.


I say no. Your clones have enough nutes to last until you get them into your grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

I thought I would share my experience with my homemade bubble cloner thus far. 

Everything roots!! I use a 3gl rubbermaid with 3 airstones and a big pump.. looks like boiling water. I put roughly 2 gl in it. I put 1/2 tsp of foxfarm growbig and I PH the water to 5.8 and then put the cloning powder right in the water... I was putting it on the cutting. Then I went without powder and both were about as fast as the other.. about 10-16 days. Putting powder directly into the water has got that down to about 7-10. The air is never above 90 and never below 75. I use a humidity dome. Ive been amazed at the results, I really love it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 26, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> awww that made me chuckle and feel bad at the same time
> 
> dont worry bugs i believe you got the weed baron soul inside of you


i'm currently in rehab....trying to connect with my inner baron. i'll keep everyone posted on the weed barons anonymous thread


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry about the extra shit but here's my sorry clones at 20 days......

ok, havent updated in a while so here goes. my 1st harvest was....blah and this one is shaping up to be even worse. 5.6 ounces wet so around 1.4 or more dry. then i only have 1 more harvest to go before all the damaged crops are out of rotation. but anyway here's what it looks like now in the op. lots going on and just retired 2 moms and have 6 more growing in their place. i'll be ritiring 2 more in a few weeks.

but i must say that it looks nice in there now. not barren






shitty ass camera. this is one of the bigger ones minutes before harvest.






this is a wide shot....front is gettin chopped and right behind it are the last stunted ones.






and these are perfect. budding growing not stunted or overpruned. but wont be ready till december.






and as wide as i can get .....all my girls and 2 mommas i retired today.






here are the 6 that will replace all my ,mums in a month





















and i'm sure you'll all be happy to know that i am back to not being able to clone worth a damn. these are all 20 days old. i just dont understand.






here they are chopped and laid out.






these are the biggest ones.....whoopdeedoo






a lil close up of a "big" one.....lol

anyway there you go. lemme have it guys. but know this. i made these mistakes that caused these sub-parr buds 6 weeks ago.
__________________


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 27, 2008)

i really do not have it under control with regards to my cloning guys....all jokes aside i need to find help. i guess i'll have to throw $$$ at it and see what happens


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 27, 2008)

All your shit looks really nice Bugs....

I am trying a variation of the aerocloner....

I still have the air pump in the res..but the top is a little diff...

Here.. check it out... Gypsy's new seed cracker/cloner...

Tell me what you think...

Cheers...

































​


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 27, 2008)

i think anyone who can clone doesnt need my opinion or advice....but they look cool. is the rr plugs cut in half ?????


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Bugs ....

Your opinion does matter...

and your OP kicks my little AG grow's ass to Timbuktu any day of the week...

As for RR... is that Rapid Rooters?

If so.. then no, they are not cot in half... just stuck in, poked with the stem....

I am not sure what they are, they are called Bio-Cells by the AG co.... very soft...

Are you suggesting I cut them?

See..

Thanks man...


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i think anyone who can clone doesnt need my opinion or advice....but they look cool. is the rr plugs cut in half ?????


Bugs,

Have you ever tried a bubble cloner?? Maybe its your temp. I keep my clone area at about 85 or just a little higher and I use a humidity dome. Your op looks great! I'm shocked you have problems cloning. Here is my setup, its dinky in comparison but I have consistent results.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116127-i-need-some-input-micro.html


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 27, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh Bugs ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


SomeGuy said:


> Bugs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks for sharing, i'll check it out


----------



## newweedman (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, thought I would add my 2 cents. 

I haven't read every reply to this thread, but I see that alot of you cant get roots in a timely fashion(5-10 days). First off aeroponic cloners are the best and fastest to get roots, but they can also take a long time to root if conditions are not right. The right conditions are water temp must be at 78 degrees and a humidity dome is one of the most important things to have to get the rootst started. Humidity must be at 100% for the first five days and down to 80% for the next five days after that u dont need it. If youdo not have a humidity dome then you make one by building a frame made of wood and clear plastic(plastic wrap) to sit on top of your cloner around the cuttings. If you do not have the carpentry skills to make a dome than you can mist the cuttings 3 times a day for 10 days. Also you do not have to have a on/off time for the misting inside the cloner you can let it run 24/7 as long as you have an aquairium bubbler inside the solution.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks newweedman. I have a daisy 8 cupped aero cloner and my first batch of clones were kind of small in size but didnt start showing roots until day 13. I changed the res water, stuck 3 large new cuttings in there but I didnt have a humidity dome. We have plastic cups I was thinking about putting one of those over each one but the daisy has a lip on the outside rim so the cups couldnt cover them completely. Im not good at DIY projects but would you have any idea what I could use as a humidity dome? Otherwise I'll spray them frequently.


----------



## newweedman (Oct 29, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Thanks newweedman. I have a daisy 8 cupped aero cloner and my first batch of clones were kind of small in size but didnt start showing roots until day 13. I changed the res water, stuck 3 large new cuttings in there but I didnt have a humidity dome. We have plastic cups I was thinking about putting one of those over each one but the daisy has a lip on the outside rim so the cups couldnt cover them completely. Im not good at DIY projects but would you have any idea what I could use as a humidity dome? Otherwise I'll spray them frequently.


There are a couple of things you could try depending on the size of that thing. You might wanna try a clear tupper ware bowl or beverage pitcher that will fit over it and also reach the floor at the same time. Maybe you can find a clear bucket some where that will work. It doesnt have to be 100% clear it just have to let light in. If it is around the same size you might be able to get away with cutting a milk jug in half and using the bottom half as a dome.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 29, 2008)

newweedman said:


> Hey, thought I would add my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep man, hell of a post. thank you


----------



## newweedman (Oct 29, 2008)

No problem bugsrnme, just something i had to learn thru trial and error. lol (fucked up a lot of plants)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 30, 2008)

mini update....got the aquarium heaters that stay at a constant 78 degrees and i put my thermo heat mat under the cloner so the water is perfect now. i have a space heater at the growing tips and it is set for 80 and blows warm air over them. then i put a humidome over half of them just to see if there is a difference. i also took cuttings from as low on the plant as possible. i will only need 1 more set of clones from these moms then the little ones will replace the last 4 with 6 fresh new moms. i have definately noticed my bitches showing signs of old age and i will not wait so ling to replace them next time. cant wait to flower 4 of these bitches at the same time ....that'll be a huge harvest and off the books...so to speak. so i am going to buy some cloning solution for the cloner....i hear great things and it might make the difference for me. those of you that follow know what i mean....lol. thanks to everyone that reads this thread. it means more to me than it should.
__________________


----------



## sidquill (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys can I change the subject for a minute I have a homemade aerocloner that works fine. A couple of weeks ago they had a 20 site 
Areocloner at the hydro shop a display model made by Botonicare for $20 so I bought it, my problem is my pucks fall through the holes with my clones in them man that piss'es ya off. So i go back to the hydro shack and buy new pucks still the same thing happens the pucks just do not fit tight enough every day when I check on my clones one of the pucks has usually fell through and water has sprayed everywhere anybody else had this problem or got any solutions. Other than going back to my homemade job.


----------



## newweedman (Oct 30, 2008)

sidquill said:


> Hey guys can I change the subject for a minute I have a homemade aerocloner that works fine. A couple of weeks ago they had a 20 site
> Areocloner at the hydro shop a display model made by Botonicare for $20 so I bought it, my problem is my pucks fall through the holes with my clones in them man that piss'es ya off. So i go back to the hydro shack and buy new pucks still the same thing happens the pucks just do not fit tight enough every day when I check on my clones one of the pucks has usually fell through and water has sprayed everywhere anybody else had this problem or got any solutions. Other than going back to my homemade job.


If thats your problem then all you have to do is go back to that grow store and ask for 2" net pots, stick your pucks in there and cut out the bottoms of the net pot or you can leave them intact.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 1, 2008)

After RW failing horribly, and the bubbler looking to only have 2 hopefuls out of 15...I went ahead and build an aerocloner and just stuck 28 puppies in it. 

I currently have it 15on/15off, just used that because some other thread said it. Temps are hovering around 80 air temp and water temp, so as long as it doesn't go much higher I think I should be fine. I have some h2o2 in there as well.

The real test will be to see how much stem strength they have tomorrow morning.

If anyone has a basic guideline list or tips so I can make sure I don't fuck it up from the beginning I would appreciate it. 

I don't require very many clones since my SOG op is going to be smaller than most(and smaller than id like of course) but I am depending on at least a % to root to give me what I need. Rest can go to dispensiary for all I care.


----------



## newweedman (Nov 1, 2008)

If you want all of them to root then you would run the aero 24 hours until you see roots from all of them. With cuttings you dont want any air to get into the stem, so 15 on/15 off is not a good idea. Your water temp is cool as long as it doesnt raise because that will start fungus. Make sure you use a humidity dome if you have one.



Return of the Spork said:


> After RW failing horribly, and the bubbler looking to only have 2 hopefuls out of 15...I went ahead and build an aerocloner and just stuck 28 puppies in it.
> 
> I currently have it 15on/15off, just used that because some other thread said it. Temps are hovering around 80 air temp and water temp, so as long as it doesn't go much higher I think I should be fine. I have some h2o2 in there as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 1, 2008)

I actually turned it on to 24/7 after i posted that because it made me want to look around more and that was the consensus. 

I am not using a humidity dome and while some people use it and some people don't, it looks like I am one of the ones who won't need to use it.

This morning they are all perky and proper green. The two that were starting to bend over last night are perfectly perky right now.

As much as Al has taught this place over the years, his influence on people doing RW cloning over aero seems...well...weird to me at this point. I know he couldn't ever get 100% like he could in RW, but for a beginner to consistently get roots...aero looks to definitely be the way.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 1, 2008)

My fucking daisy cloner doesnt seem to be working right and theres fucking white semen looking shit building up on the net pots, stems and the res. in the daisy cloner is covred in this semen shit. I just disinfected it 2 days ago, filled the res with 6.0 tap water added some lemon juice for PH down and now this. My cuttings have been rooting for a week now and no roots as of yet. My clones that I stuck in oasis on the same day has already started to show roots faster than the aero cloner.


----------



## LostInSpace... (Nov 1, 2008)

Lemon juice isn't good for pH down...neither is vinegar. Get some proper pH down and some h202... If oasis works better then stick with that........


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 1, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> After RW failing horribly, and the bubbler looking to only have 2 hopefuls out of 15...I went ahead and build an aerocloner and just stuck 28 puppies in it.
> 
> I currently have it 15on/15off, just used that because some other thread said it. Temps are hovering around 80 air temp and water temp, so as long as it doesn't go much higher I think I should be fine. I have some h2o2 in there as well.
> 
> ...


Whats up fellas

I just built me an aerocloner (it has 20 sites on it) cuz the RW thing didnt work for me either. So i built me this cloner so i can get sum roots but i dont know how to load this thing. 

This i s what im putting in the water as i read a few post and this is what im doing. but please let me know if i should change anything.

20 liters of Distilled water phed to 5.8
30ml of 35% H202
5 drops Superthrive
RH is 30%
Water temp is 77 deg.
Air temp is 77-80 deg. 

Im really trying to get this down so i will keep up on the thread to see what i need to change so i can get 100% results.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 1, 2008)

Keep in mind I just threw my clones in my first aero yesterday but your stats look near perfect to me. I am not sure if the PH makes much of a difference until roots form. Don't really take my word for it, I just know that many ppl just put water from tap straight in and don't even mess with it. Since they aren't taking up any nutes I want to say it won't make a diff until then, but again it might work _better_ if you do. I did.

I made my cuts, then recut underwater, dipped in clonex and put em in. I also added clonex to the res. I don't think it will really make any difference as the amount of water vs the amount of clonex means it is hardcore dilluted, but it makes _me_ feel better so whatev.

Keep me updated I'd love to see the progress.



anhedonia said:


> My fucking daisy cloner doesnt seem to be working right and theres fucking white semen looking shit building up on the net pots, stems and the res. in the daisy cloner is covred in this semen shit. I just disinfected it 2 days ago, filled the res with 6.0 tap water added some lemon juice for PH down and now this. My cuttings have been rooting for a week now and no roots as of yet. My clones that I stuck in oasis on the same day has already started to show roots faster than the aero cloner.


I have to say the lemon juice seems like such an unknown as to what else is being added that you would probably be better off not using it. As above the real ph down is all I would want to trust.


----------



## chronic vegan (Nov 1, 2008)

DONT KNOW A THING ABOUT THIS TOPIC. YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF G13 IN DIFFERENT STAGES OF GROWTH? SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS BUT i AM DEAF.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 1, 2008)

search for raidermans journal. Hes growing g13.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just took 8 cuts and put them in my new cloner. This will be the first time i use this cloner. I hope to have sum roots in 7-14 days.

This is what i put in my cloner

8 cutting
3 gal. of Tap water PHed to 5.8
3 drop of superthrive
10ml/L of Clonex
30ml of 35% H202

Im leaving my flouro lights, cloner, and fan on 24/7 till i see roots.....


----------



## sidquill (Nov 3, 2008)

newweedman said:


> If thats your problem then all you have to do is go back to that grow store and ask for 2" net pots, stick your pucks in there and cut out the bottoms of the net pot or you can leave them intact.


Thanks newweedman I tryed the net pot idea and it works great thanks for the idea now I can keep my baby girls dry. 
sidquill


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Bugs... How are things..?

I hate to copy and paste, but I thought I'd share...

Do you remember that little 2" clone?

Yeah the 2 leaves..?

Check this... then let me know what you think...

Cheers Bro...



GypsyBush said:


> *So I figured this would be a good time for another comparison... lol...
> 
> The first picture was taken on 09/06/08...
> *
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 4, 2008)

i think i hate you and want your grow to mold. sigh.....i bought some clonex solution to put in my cloner so i'll give that a try. 5 days and no roots yet but we'll see. i just got the clonex so i havent put it in yet i might wait till next time.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude, my humidity is like -130%... mold is not an issue... believe me... lol..

What is all the hub hub about rooting hormones... do they work?

I have never used one... just seems... uh... unnecessary...

I am not sure I am going to like those RR... the roots grow through it....

I hate it for the same reason I hate rockwool... I want my plants free...

But we'll see how it works on this batch...

I decided to change things a bit...

Pulled the tomato clones, chives and basil out of the tent...

Put the AG with th cloning tray in there... with a plastic bag over it, acting as a humidome...lol...

Things are better and the clones are happier, even if still rootless... lol...

The temps went from low 70s to low 90s... and the humidity shot up from *-*135% to there are droplets covering the inside of the dome.... I would say close to 90% if not more...

let's see what happens now...lol..


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 4, 2008)

well i'm trying some things out due to my well water being horrible, i'll get it, meantime my grows are all wacky now with timing. some 2 weeks then 3 weeks then back to 2 back to 3 and the next one i'll let you know. but i hear good things about this stuff so im gonna try it. next im getting a digital recycle timer so i can do 1 minute on and 5 off 24/7....i will conquer dangit


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Bugs, you are so hard on your self...

You are a hell of a grower..

And you will get your schedule back on track... I am sure of it...

I thought of you earlier today...

Went to look at a house to rent in Big Lake AK... and it was funny to see the ice road open across the lake...

Driving across the lake saves about 1/2 driving time around it...

I imagined bringing you there, and parking by the dock... on the water side... hahaha...

Funny shit...


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 4, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh Bugs, you are so hard on your self...
> 
> You are a hell of a grower..
> 
> ...


 You two need to get a room. JK LOL

Whats Gypsy and Bugs????

Hey bugs i have the same clonex rooting suff , 1st time useing it and its been 3 days since it cut thoose clones. No roots at the moment but Ill let you know if it works. I hope its does.... I know u will get ur SoG back in order I have faith in you buddy. Once u get this cloneing thing down you will be back and better than b4. keep up the hard work....

Hey Gypsy, love thoose crazy roots!!!! Never seen roots like that b4, its one of a kind. You can get roots on just about anything no matter how small it is. You cood probly root a leaf if u wanted to. Keep up the good work.....

I cant wait till i get my shit back together so i can do a tribute of you and sparks Al's trbute (RIP) the SoG. I read allot of Al's 2 week harvest, clones in RW,and read them frount to back and i can't get this shit down at the moment. This RW stuff is tricky and i hate messing with soil. I just recieved my 25 seeds from Attitude and have to start all over again but oh well got to start sum where. I will keep up with you guys till i have sumthing good then i will make a New Journal....... Till then Styl!st


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> You two need to get a room. JK LOL
> 
> Hey Gypsy, love thoose crazy roots!!!!


Not now, I have a headache...lol...

Thanks man... I am stoked..!!!

Cheers....


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 4, 2008)

I just bought the clonex liquid for my aero cloner. Does this shit really work??


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 4, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> > Oh Bugs, you are so hard on your self...
> 
> 
> no need to get sexual....but thanks , i try!
> ...





Styl!st07 said:


> > You two need to get a room. JK LOL
> 
> 
> i hear ya
> ...


good luck and rw is the devil



GypsyBush said:


> Not now, I have a headache...lol...
> 
> Thanks man... I am stoked..!!!
> 
> Cheers....


just nasty



anhedonia said:


> I just bought the clonex liquid for my aero cloner. Does this shit really work??


i dont know yet but i hear good things.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 5, 2008)

Whats up bugs

Ur f'n funny doode!!!!! I can read ur posts all day.LMAO

So Bugs u like VW's huh (M2) I've bought a Jetta and a 2008 R32 in the last few years. the VW deals love to see me walk in cuz they see $$$$ I love this R32 the ride is soo smoth and fast but i think for the money i spent they could at least gave me a Turbo. Now that wood be cool, my be sum day ill get one if i can ever get a HARVEST. I always wanted to have a jetta groing up as a child and now i have a Jetta and a R32. My wife drives the 05 Jetta GLI (witch is really sweet too) old school body style and it was my 1st car from VW. 

Well enough about car and more about WEED, its been a few days since Saturday when i cut my clones and they have not even wilted and there still green and perky. Allot better than that RW, every time i used that crap on clones they go bad real quick. The Aerocloner method is so easy and fast to set up but keeping it from leaking is kind of a pain in the ass but i got it down now after a few trips to the Big Box Stores to get wheather stripping. It only cost me about $50 buck to make it rather than $300 for a EZ-Clone. Now way I wood spend that kind of money on that thingy

Still no roots but only time will tell.................

- Styl!st

.:R32


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome man, be sure to chime in here the moment you see little roots and throw a few pics in with how many days it took. I threw 28 puppies in mine late friday and am still waiting. Not sure if my sprayers are doing fine enough spray. But they look fantastic compared to bubbler or RW. Was hoping for the magic quick roots like some people claim but I know they will come, and I know I am already happy.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 5, 2008)

> Return of the Spork said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome man, be sure to chime in here the moment you see little roots and throw a few pics in with how many days it took.
> ...


Yeah i got the clonex stuff and use it hoping that was the magic sauce i needed. A soon as they pop i will add sum pics.

Like Bugs said, RW is the Devil  LMAO

- Styl!st


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 5, 2008)

> Like Bugs said, RW is the Devil




Guys this man could not clone a plant to save his life!!! Bugs says everything is the devil if it has to do with cloning. 

He just started this thread to get sympathy. 

Here is a picture of bugs looking for roots. 

Click here


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so glad I was not taking a sip of my drink...lol...


----------



## marchold (Nov 5, 2008)

Lets bring this thread on topic.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 5, 2008)

marchold said:


> Lets bring this thread on topic.


Oh but that was SPOT ON mate!!!!!

THAT is the whole reason for this thread... lol...

Bugs... you look so... frustrated.... hahahahaha...

Cheers....


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 5, 2008)

marchold said:


> Lets bring this thread on topic.


WELL YES SIR!!!







Frigging 







Oh did you have something to add or were you just policing the thread? 

This is the big boys end of the pool... Be careful


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 5, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh but that was SPOT ON mate!!!!!
> 
> THAT is the whole reason for this thread... lol...
> 
> ...


You know GB its almost too easy!

sometimes i cry for him. LOL


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> I just took 8 cuts and put them in my new cloner. This will be the first time i use this cloner. I hope to have sum roots in 7-14 days.
> 
> This is what i put in my cloner
> 
> ...


You are going to have problems with algae if you don't use a dark container. The only container to use is the dark blue or black Rubbermaid Roughneck container. It is the only one that dosen't leak!


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> Well enough about car and more about WEED, its been a few days since Saturday when i cut my clones and they have not even wilted and there still green and perky. Allot better than that RW, every time i used that crap on clones they go bad real quick. The Aerocloner method is so easy and fast to set up but keeping it from leaking is kind of a pain in the ass but i got it down now after a few trips to the Big Box Stores to get wheather stripping. It only cost me about $50 buck to make it rather than $300 for a EZ-Clone. Now way I wood spend that kind of money on that thingy
> 
> Still no roots but only time will tell.................
> 
> ...


I've tried every container and every type of silicon and weather stripping made. The only thing that works is a Rubbermaid Roughneck container. You need to get a dark one so no light can get through and cause algae to grow.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 5, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You are going to have problems with algae if you don't use a dark container. The only container to use is the dark blue or black Rubbermaid Roughneck container. It is the only one that dosen't leak!


Stinkbud I am going to have to interject on this because I use the same tubs and trays as he does and i have had no problems with them. I was told too that it would build algae but its been a non issue. 

I wonder if its one of those things that because it looks like it should therefor it must be.

And yes rubbermaid is the way to go. But i run my tanks topless except the cloner which is a rubbermaid


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 6, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I've tried every container and every type of silicon and weather stripping made. The only thing that works is a Rubbermaid Roughneck container. You need to get a dark one so no light can get through and cause algae to grow.


 
Thanks spark for backing me up, IOU

NO LEAKS hear buddy 

This is a SOLID white container (not CLEAR) witch lets no light thru, plus its only a flouro bulb anyways, i dought its powerful enough to cause any problems with allege, not trying to bang u down but i know spark is not as nice as me when u back him in a corner lets give him sum breathing room.lol 

Thats why i love this container cuz its white and reflects all light back to the source (the plants) and plus its looks cool to. lol 

Im all about looks too when its cums to stuff like this. Its a bad habit i do it with everything. everything has to be perfect and looks perfect for me to even take credit for it. I spent allot of time a effort on this one. I used allot of silicone and large weather stripping and came up with this nifty lil thing. I think it super fly................


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 6, 2008)

Im root'n for u Bugs!!!!!!!!!!!

But that spark is one funny guy

- Styl!st


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> > Whats up bugs
> >
> > Ur f'n funny doode!!!!! I can read ur posts all day.LMAO
> 
> ...


 i'm trying the plumbers goop and weather stripping method when i get home tomorrow. i'm fighting stinkbud even though i kinda think he's right and it pisses me off a lil.i'll let you know how it does with leaks afterwards




Return of the Spork said:


> Not sure if my sprayers are doing fine enough spray. But they look fantastic compared to bubbler or RW. Was hoping for the magic quick roots like some people claim but I know they will come, and I know I am already happy.


 ya, i remember happy.....hmmmm, sigh. then the killings started. dead clones as far as the eye could see......some things people just arent meant to see man.




sparkafire said:


> moooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Guys this man could not clone a plant to save his life!!! Bugs says everything is the devil if it has to do with cloning.
> moooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> He just started this thread to get sympathy.
> ...


 dammit spark that was funny, i'm proud of you lil buddy



GypsyBush said:


> I am so glad I was not taking a sip of my drink...lol...


 dammit i swear...one more time and imma do sumthin bad. keep it up......you got bout but one mo' gens to encourage that monkey and .....well , 



marchold said:


> Lets bring this thread on topic.


 i hear ya but its hard with that darn sparkafart causing upheaval all over the place....its madness i tell you




GypsyBush said:


> Oh but that was SPOT ON mate!!!!!
> 
> THAT is the whole reason for this thread... lol...
> THAT'S IT....I'M WARNING YA
> ...


DID ANYONE HEAR THAT.....IT WAS AN AUDIBLE SNAP FROM ION MY HEAD. IT'S GONE GET UGLY FOLKS.....STICK AROUND!



sparkafire said:


> WELL YES SIR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you wonder why you got spanked.....man i tell ya sally you really gotta get that darn sand outta your vagina!



sparkafire said:


> You know GB its almost too easy!
> 
> sometimes i cry for him. LOL


moooooooooooooooooooooo



StinkBud said:


> You are going to have problems with algae if you don't use a dark container. The only container to use is the dark blue or black Rubbermaid Roughneck container. It is the only one that dosen't leak!


damn stink....buzzkill much???? jeez we were attempting to pretend to be unruly.....now we gotta start all over. ok gypsy we'll take it from the top....sparkafire was just finishing the tea bag manuver right before you gave him a rusty trombone...( you know, where after he rams your bum and pulls out ...you spin round to give the ol' rusty trombone a toot.)....ok , everybody ready ...and....action!



Styl!st07 said:


> Im root'n for u Bugs!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But that spark is one funny guy
> 
> - Styl!st


 how'd i do?


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 6, 2008)

> bugsrnme said:
> 
> 
> > i'm trying the plumbers goop and weather stripping method when i get home tomorrow. i'm fighting stinkbud even though i kinda think he's right and it pisses me off a lil.i'll let you know how it does with leaks afterwards
> ...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 6, 2008)

That's almost the same stuff I used. It didn't really _need_ it to start with, however when i would open it there would be water dripping on the outside, this limits it a bit.

I don't expect any issues with these clones, still look good but no roots yet. It has been a bit colder than usual though so I threw my heatpad under the water to try to get it a bit warmer.

Also even though ppl said to do 24/7, I am working it down to more and more dry time. I am at like 15/30 atm, no signs of wilting during the dry time. It may be making this take longer but it made sense to me that if the plant isn't getting stressed by the dry time, it would give more incentive to grow roots, no?

Well regardless they look good. My mothers are bout ready to give another batch of clones already though...haha. Maybe the dispensiary needs a bunch.


----------



## 14pimp (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey guys i have a question for ya. i bought one of those botanicare daisy cloners and the mister that it comes with doesnt really spray a mist. It just sprays droplets of water all over.

Is that how all of the aeroclones work? Just wondering it seems like if it was truly a mist coming out that it would work better? Any input?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> That's almost the same stuff I used. It didn't really _need_ it to start with, however when i would open it there would be water dripping on the outside, this limits it a bit.
> 
> I don't expect any issues with these clones, still look good but no roots yet. It has been a bit colder than usual though so I threw my heatpad under the water to try to get it a bit warmer.
> 
> ...


 hey man i run mine 15 on and 30 off and thatsgiving me my best sesults so far but i currently still suck a bit at keeping rooting times down. i have a heat pad under it also and an aqarium heater for a 15 gallon tank thats set to 78 degrees for when it gets cold. i am going to get the recycle timer so i can go 1 min on 5 min off then it'll be perfect i think. i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## The Martian (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi All.
I built myself a new cloner/prop a while ago, with an ultrasonic mister/fogger, had some probs with seeds in it, but I reckon I got it licked now.
OK I have two, a small one, about 15 litres, with a lid holding 24 2 inch baskets, and a larger one, about 35 40 litres, with a lid holding 40 two inch baskets, that I havent got round to trying yet, I will either throw the fogger into that, get another fogger, or depending on success, or rather lack of it, I will stick some pipes onto a pump I have and spray them instead, I already have a doz of the fine yellow misters on hand, just a bit short on pipe.
I've found that the mist comes up through the baskets of perlite/vermiculite slightly, and over a 10 14 day period nute salts collects in the media, overfeeding/poisoning the new plants, (I also found feeding almost from the off is best, but very weak, at around 0.4 -0.5).
I've found the best way round this is to severely mist the fuck out of em with a pressure mister, well mainly the media, for around 20 young plants I use at least 1 1/2 litres of just water PHed to 5.8, to wash the media out thoroughly, check the solution after obviously, to make sure the CF/EC hasn't risen too much, I usually find its still OK.
Anyway, I've also now bunged some cuttings in too, so well see how they go with true mist as opposed to droplets, they have only been in since 3 bells, Wed morn, so its only been 59 hours.
Must say was dissapionted, got serious wilting, had to put a prop cover on.
I've heard reports from most guys with droplet aero box's that they get NO wilting at all, with no cover.
Anyway they seem OK nowwith cover still on, gonna try it off later on and see if they still wilt. All temps are good, (thats one advantage of an ultrasonic fogger, they warm it up slightly), running at 22 24 deg C, a few airstones in there for extra oxy.
Under a 200 watt veg Enviro flouro, 15 18 inches away, 19 hours on.
OH yeh, I used clonex too, on the cuttings, and they are not in any media, they are supported in home made neoprene rings in empty 2 inch baskets.
SO going off everything I've done, and read, conditions are pretty much optimal for striking cuts, Well see how they go.
Any thoughts, comments, rebuffs, or even jokes are welcomed!!!!!!!

Toodle Ooo


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

jokes, we got!


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 7, 2008)

6 days and still no roots 

I still have the same water since saturdat, should i change it?

Every clone still very perky and even a lil new growth


- Styl!st out


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 7, 2008)

Same here Styl, 

They all look fine except for a smaller one that still looks good but a little affected. No roots below though. I may or may not change the water but if I don't I will at least ass some h2o2. I will be gone for the weekend so I expect roots when I return, however I was hoping to get a couple of early starters into some RW cubes or something, might miss my window now.

And yes, no real sign of wilting without a cover. I am not sitting in any media though, just stems there for the sprayin. Temps have been a bit lower though so I am being patient.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 7, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> 6 days and still no roots
> 
> I still have the same water since saturdat, should i change it?
> 
> ...



RELAX Your name is not BUGS so you will be fine you should start to see little white bumps before roots. 

You will be fine.


----------



## The Martian (Nov 7, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Same here Styl,
> 
> They all look fine except for a smaller one that still looks good but a little affected. No roots below though. I may or may not change the water but if I don't I will at least ass some h2o2. I will be gone for the weekend so I expect roots when I return, however I was hoping to get a couple of early starters into some RW cubes or something, might miss my window now.
> 
> And yes, no real sign of wilting without a cover. I am not sitting in any media though, just stems there for the sprayin. Temps have been a bit lower though so I am being patient.


Hi Folks,
It'll be fine, just give it a splash of Hydrogen Peroxide as you say, that'll kill any badness, do you have an airstone in it???
What are your solution temps???? they reckon temps are VERY important to speed of rooting, I've read 68 70 deg is optimal for DO content, and slightly higher, 75 78 for fast rooting.
So I'm going for 77 78 initially, then as soon as I have more than a couple roots, I'll drop it back to 70ish. Just so happens that the fogger/mister warms the solution slightly, so as I drop the duty cycle of misting, the temp comes down too, I also have it sat in a bigger tub on bricks with extra water in, this buffers my temps, and keeps them just right.
Air temp is around 72 - 79 deg F.

I'll keep ya posted, ass soon as I see knobbles, or roots, I'll post some piccies.
they've only been in 65 hours, tommorrow affy it'll be 3 1/2 days, and I've read reports of knobbles after 3 days, (dja think they're exhagerating, or what???), I'll have a squint anyway EH?

Toodle Pip.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 7, 2008)

Will he white slime that seems to grow in my aero cloner cause cuttings not to root? Im changing and disinfecting my cloner every other day so I can have a clean res until I get my bottle of hygrozyme. Im using bleach, dish detergent, to clean the res and the pump. I dont see any slime on the stems or the net pots but that doesnt mean its not there. Should I clean them somehow? Acctually Im pretty sure the white shit will kill your clones.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2008)

clones like a bit of a dry period.... the dry period exploits the clones and encourages root growth.

you will want to run the pump for 15 on and 30 off.... mileage may vary so you need to experiment to see what runs best.

optimal (required) temps in hydro & aero res are to be @ 65-68F. 70F is doable but anything higher and you run the risk of root rot.

they say you can run @ 70-73F which is optimal for rooting, but you MUST change your res every other 3-5 days.

slow rooting clones in hydro come from heated nute soups or conditions too wet (regardless of aeration)

you also dont wanna give it any nutes.... but you can give them some superthrive and a tad bit of rooting element nutes....but go light...very lite!

hope this helps.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 7, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Will he white slime that seems to grow in my aero cloner cause cuttings not to root? Im changing and disinfecting my cloner every other day so I can have a clean res until I get my bottle of hygrozyme. Im using bleach, dish detergent, to clean the res and the pump. I dont see any slime on the stems or the net pots but that doesnt mean its not there. Should I clean them somehow? Acctually Im pretty sure the white shit will kill your clones.


NOOOOOOOOOO !!!! No bleach the residue will kill your clones. I know this how you ask??? 

I have a secret that i use and i have done 2 sets of clones with no water changes so that's 5 weeks and not a nasty slick spot anywhere.

Its called genesis microbe tonic.

Link

Call them up


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Will he white slime that seems to grow in my aero cloner cause cuttings not to root? Im changing and disinfecting my cloner every other day so I can have a clean res until I get my bottle of hygrozyme. Im using bleach, dish detergent, to clean the res and the pump. I dont see any slime on the stems or the net pots but that doesnt mean its not there. Should I clean them somehow? Acctually Im pretty sure the white shit will kill your clones.


 get h2o2 if you can 35% works great 50 is better but harder to find for some people. 1 ml/l of 50 and 1.7 ml/l of 35.....all the horse semen floating around and stickin to stuff will die



sparkafire said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO !!!! No bleach the residue will kill your clones. I know this how you ask???
> 
> I have a secret that i use and i have done 2 sets of clones with no water changes so that's 5 weeks and not a nasty slick spot anywhere.
> 
> ...


 well, you whore of babylon......secret ingredients......snake oil peddler. go burn in heck buddy. "i dont use anything but tap water....blablabla.
bullshit


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2008)

h202 doesnt and will not kill all


but a product called Physan 20 will


it will keep ANY and ALL hydro pathogens at bay. be very careful with the stuff as it can be just as deadly if not deadlier than h202


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> h202 doesnt and will not kill all
> 
> 
> but a product called Physan 20 will
> ...


you've finally lost it lb....i was worried. h2o2 is and always will be the best pathogen control device....there are no organics that live through a treatment. everything else is supplemental. plus if it can kill em why bother...h2o2 is impossible to overdue at the levels i've suggested..


hey...btw off topic but how the hell are you and that lollipop grow doin?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2008)

im sorry, but h202 is NOT and will NOT always be the best pathogen control device

wanna know how i know?

i run 2 very clean ops. rubber gloves and i add 35% peroxide (Advanced Nutes Oxy) at that. and guess what? the h202 was never able to keep it at bay...never...sure it would work for a while, but it would only foam up the shit, then the shit would grow on the h202....lol...trust me i know. i eat sleep shit hydro and aero

pictures for proof: 

anywho.....all plants are doing excellent and recovered very nicely....and guess what solved the problem? Physan 20

trust me i wouldnt spew bullshit brother....

and oh yea...the grows are doing bad ass...i got 2 OPs now.... i got a 32-site aquamist unit which sits under 1k lighting in the secret jardin darkroom tent and im also working on that sog perpetual cab.

but as you know RIU's servers are stateside....so im paranoid and dont post pics on this site.... 


i havent logged on to RIU in months let alone posted cuz thas where im at. hell this pics i just posted may be removed as soon as you see them as well!


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 7, 2008)

Holy shit! That looks like what Im dealing with only yoursare in a severly advanced stage. Will it kill your cuttings? I grow organic so Im going to buy a bottle of hygrozyme to get it under control. Did you wash all that funk off your clones?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2008)

you CANT just wash it off.

how i remedied was getting res temps under control and swishing the plugs in a light h202 mixture


and then finally using Physan 20 to KILL every pathogen.

it KILLED IT DEAD

and i transplant into coco.

all plants are doing excellent.

and also, IMHO....the hygrozyme wont do shit but eat dead root matter and stimulate new root growth.

the gunk (also thought it was slime mould) only killed 2 of my plants. all the rest made it!

TAKE CARE OF IT FAST! asap or IT WILL kill your plants.

you MUST MUST MUST i cannot stress this enough, you MUST keep those res temps under control!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> > im sorry, but h202 is NOT and will NOT always be the best pathogen control device
> 
> 
> it might not always be but it....oh never mind
> ...


i thought this was in canada.....dammit to hell


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2008)

can you do me a favor and unquote those pics?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> can you do me a favor and unquote those pics?


done. sorry about that bud


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2008)

its all good homie!

love ya bro!

keep on growing


OVERGROW the government and the world. fuck em!


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Question guys, how much h202 solution should I use to 6 gllons of water for Bubblponnic system? Im getting a liitle broown line around the inside of the tank and some the roots are turning brown....the plants look really healty and are growing pretty good..new roots every day it seems, but when I saw this thread and the brown stuff forming around the water line inside the tank, and the little browning on some of the thickest roots on one of plants I began to worry. WOuld like to head off a serious problem if possible.

ANy help would be highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## The Martian (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello Folks.
Ditch the bleach m8, and get yersel a bottle of hydrogen peroxide (h2o2) or if your into hydro in any but the smallest of ways, I recomend spending a bit more rent up front and bying a Ozone (o3) generator, its a real multi use machine for growing.
You can use h2o2 to clean shit with, without residue. You can bung it strieght into your solution, (at the correct strength obviously), it will break down into h2o (water) and a free oxygen atom.
Just in case ya didn't know, there are three types of Oxygen;-
O1 or O, one Oxygen atom, very VERY active, hates to be on its own, and will Join with most things organic/bio, will kill any bad organisms, and even kill organic SMELLS (sound interesting???).
O2, two Oxygen atoms, the shit we breath in the air, and plants use it through the roots.
O3, Ozone, three Oxygen atoms, very unstable, as the spare O atom likes to break off from the more stable O2 pair, and then being on its own again likes to react, as single O atoms will.
AND then Theres H2O2, (hydrogen peroxide), wich as I said earlier, one of the Oxygen atoms breaks away and becomes very reactive, leaving just H2O (water).
They are both, (I reckon) needed tools, especially as one can get a ozone generator new for about 30 buff, that will do your nute solutions, (ya can move the outlet pipe to whereever you like), and you can use another outlet to help with the anti stink campagn, (pipe it into your trunking/vent tubing).
And Hydrogen peroxide can be picked up real cheap, as long as you don't buy it from a fuckin grow shop, (what you want is hydrogen peroxide, laundry shit, and its 30 odd % too, the one I have upstairs is 35%, 4 ltre bottle, and it cost 2 bar, I checked up the data safety sheet, and it stated hydrogen peroxide, greater than 30%, in aqueus solution, so to me thats H2O2 and H2O, (besides I'm not sure what else they can put in it, it being so reactive and all)).
You Know it makes sense!!!!!!!!

Toodle Ooo


----------



## The Martian (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello Peeps.
Hereya m8, if its 35% 3-4 mls per gallon of solution, check your bottle, over here (UK), it tends to be 17.5% from some growshops. So if it is 6 to 8 mls per gallon.

Ta Ta.


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> Thanks spark for backing me up, IOU
> 
> NO LEAKS hear buddy
> 
> ...


This is a very funny thread Everyone is already an expert.

Maybe all you experts can help me. I'm having major problems. Check out these photos I took this morning. 

There are all these little white crystals all over my buds. Even the leaves have them. Some are so covered you can't even see the bud!

Help me! What should I do?

P.S. Watch for my article called "How to Harvest a Pound Every Three Weeks" in High Times. It's coming out next May...


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm trying the plumbers goop and weather stripping method when i get home tomorrow. i'm fighting stinkbud even though i kinda think he's right and it pisses me off a lil.i'll let you know how it does with leaks afterwards


Don't forget to try the automotive weather striping too. Try both the 2 rib and 3 rib type. Oh yea, don't forget to try every type of high density foam.

Try sanding it with a drum sander and using lots of aquarium silicone. Foam tape? Window weather striping. You know they make like ten different types of window weather stripping. Try them all. I have...

Then after you get tired of cleaning up water all the time, go by a Rubbermaid Roughneck container.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 8, 2008)

> There are all these little white crystals all over my buds. Even the leaves have them. Some are so covered you can't even see the bud!
> 
> 
> Help me! What should I do?


Dont worriers mate i know just the trick but you have to fallow my intructions. Grab those bitches by the base of the stock and bang that shit aginst the floor as hard as u can. Then jump up and donw till all th crystals fall off. U will find this a lil harsh but it works i do it all the time. JK LOL  



> P.S. Watch for my article called "How to Harvest a Pound Every Three Weeks" in High Times. It's coming out next May...


[/quote]

CONGRATS on the the HIght Times photo shoot.Thats what it was right? Just kidding on the replay, Im a lover not a fighter.  

Those nuggies sure look tasty, i wish my screen was a scrach and sniff

- Styl!st


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> This is a very funny thread Everyone is already an expert.
> 
> Maybe all you experts can help me. I'm having major problems. Check out these photos I took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Tese are what wee call trichomes.
THC and Trichomes
Almost everyone who enjoys marijuana knows that, for whatever reason, THC is the psychoactive component in the bud they ingest.
As a cannabis cultivator, it helps to know just a little bit more than what THC issuch as how it develops over time and how chemical changes in trichomes contribute to different psychoactive effects.
The primary goal of any plant is to create and nurture seeds to be viable for future growth. Trichomes help prevent seed damage from insects, animals, light degradation and fungal disease. In the case of cannabis, trichomes also contain THC, the chemical compound that provides a psychedelic high to humans. THC stands for Tetrahydrocannabinol (C21H30O2). Near the end of the flowering cycle, THC begins to break down and turns into another chemical compound called Cannabinol, or CBN (C21H26O2), in a process known as oxidization. Higher levels of CBN tend to provide a more narcotic or stoned feeling, while THC delivers a more euphoric, upbeat high. Knowing this, you can examine the trichomes and the pistils of the plant, then choose when you harvest to get the psychoactive effects you desire.
Cannabis plants produce THC and CBN on their stems, leaves, and vegetation surrounding the buds and are developed in trichomes, which emerge on the surface of most of the plants parts. On the stems and the early fan leaves, the trichomes are small and hug the surface. As the flowering phase continues, the glands develop on the more mature parts of the plant, including the smaller leaves and the first calyxes (which exist to develop and nurture seeds if male pollen fertilizes the female plant). The trichomes that develop on calyxes no longer hug the plants surface, but are on stalks like mushrooms with bulbous caps. During this time, more and more trichome-covered calyxes develop and create densely packed clusters, called bud. As your plants enter the final stages of their life cycle, the calyxes begin to swell and ripen, while more and more resin glands develop on the surface.
Another indication of plant maturity is the color of the pistils, the little hairs that grow from inside the calyxes. Their purpose is to collect male pollen to fertilize the ovum inside the calyx, creating a seed. When no male pollen exists calyxes grow dense without any seeds, resulting in sinsemilla cannabis. Near the end of the flowering phase, pistils change color, entering the window of peak maturity. The ratio of white pistils to red pistils determines the type of effects your plants are likely to produce: a high or stone. In the final few weeks of the flowering phase, the pistils change from bright white to a rusty orange or brown, signifying the end of the plants life cycle.
Examining Trichomes
As the amount of trichomes covering your plant increases, you should take a closer look at them, maintaining a light touch to avoid crushing the resin glands. Your best bet is to purchase an inexpensive 25x microscope (available at most electronics stores), and most pocket microscopes have a small light to help you get an illuminated peek at your trichome development.
When you cut small buds from your plant to test them, you want to concentrate on the stalked glandular trichomes. The coloration of the gland heads can vary with different strains and maturity, but most start with clear or slightly amber heads that gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the trichomes, with careful observation you should be able to see a change in coloration as maturity levels off. Some cultivators wait for about half of the trichomes to go opaque before harvesting to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. However, you will also want to try samples at various stages to see what is best for you. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the cannabis by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, there will also be a larger percentage of CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the trichomes are still clear.
Now you understand how trichomes develop on your plants and how to examine them as they turn from clear to opaque, indicating THC breakdown.
Early and Late Harvesting
Every strain has its own unique window of peak maturity, typically one to two weeks long. However, there is a difference between har vesting early or late within that window, depending on whether you want a head high or a body high.
As cannabis matures the chemistry of the plant changes, as does the type of effects. While these differences in chemical nature still require a lot of research to fully understand, you can utilize them to produce different types of highs for different needs.
By harvesting earlier in the window your buds tend to produce more of a cerebral head high, an effect much more pronounced in Sativas than Indicas. A head high is more psychedelic in nature, providing you with a pleasant mental up state, often ideally suited for social situations when you still need to have your wits and plenty of energy.
If you choose to harvest later in the window, your buds produce more of a body high, which is conversely more pronounced in Indicas than in Sativas. A body high is similar to a narcotic down effect, usually associated with being stoned. A down type of high is often desired in the late evening to calm nerves and drift into sleep. A late-harvest yield is often sought by medicinal cannabis users to ease pain and increase appetite. If you choose to harvest somewhere in the middle of the peak window of maturity, you dont necessarily get the best of both worlds, but more of a happy medium. If you arent sure what type of high you like or want, aim for the middle and you likely wont be disappointed.THC and Trichomes
Almost everyone who enjoys marijuana knows that, for whatever reason, THC is the psychoactive component in the bud they ingest.
As a cannabis cultivator, it helps to know just a little bit more than what THC issuch as how it develops over time and how chemical changes in trichomes contribute to different psychoactive effects.
&#65532;
The primary goal of any plant is to create and nurture seeds to be viable for future growth. Trichomes help prevent seed damage from insects, animals, light degradation and fungal disease. In the case of cannabis, trichomes also contain THC, the chemical compound that provides a psychedelic high to humans. THC stands for Tetrahydrocannabinol (C21H30O2). Near the end of the flowering cycle, THC begins to break down and turns into another chemical compound called Cannabinol, or CBN (C21H26O2), in a process known as oxidization. Higher levels of CBN tend to provide a more narcotic or stoned feeling, while THC delivers a more euphoric, upbeat high. Knowing this, you can examine the trichomes and the pistils of the plant, then choose when you harvest to get the psychoactive effects you desire.
&#65532;
Cannabis plants produce THC and CBN on their stems, leaves, and vegetation surrounding the buds and are developed in trichomes, which emerge on the surface of most of the plants parts. On the stems and the early fan leaves, the trichomes are small and hug the surface. As the flowering phase continues, the glands develop on the more mature parts of the plant, including the smaller leaves and the first calyxes (which exist to develop and nurture seeds if male pollen fertilizes the female plant). The trichomes that develop on calyxes no longer hug the plants surface, but are on stalks like mushrooms with bulbous caps. During this time, more and more trichome-covered calyxes develop and create densely packed clusters, called bud. As your plants enter the final stages of their life cycle, the calyxes begin to swell and ripen, while more and more resin glands develop on the surface.
&#65532;
Another indication of plant maturity is the color of the pistils, the little hairs that grow from inside the calyxes. Their purpose is to collect male pollen to fertilize the ovum inside the calyx, creating a seed. When no male pollen exists calyxes grow dense without any seeds, resulting in sinsemilla cannabis. Near the end of the flowering phase, pistils change color, entering the window of peak maturity. The ratio of white pistils to red pistils determines the type of effects your plants are likely to produce: a high or stone. In the final few weeks of the flowering phase, the pistils change from bright white to a rusty orange or brown, signifying the end of the plants life cycle.
Examining Trichomes
&#65532;
As the amount of trichomes covering your plant increases, you should take a closer look at them, maintaining a light touch to avoid crushing the resin glands. Your best bet is to purchase an inexpensive 25x microscope (available at most electronics stores), and most pocket microscopes have a small light to help you get an illuminated peek at your trichome development.
When you cut small buds from your plant to test them, you want to concentrate on the stalked glandular trichomes. The coloration of the gland heads can vary with different strains and maturity, but most start with clear or slightly amber heads that gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the trichomes, with careful observation you should be able to see a change in coloration as maturity levels off. Some cultivators wait for about half of the trichomes to go opaque before harvesting to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. However, you will also want to try samples at various stages to see what is best for you. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the cannabis by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, there will also be a larger percentage of CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the trichomes are still clear.
Now you understand how trichomes develop on your plants and how to examine them as they turn from clear to opaque, indicating THC breakdown.
&#65532;
Early and Late Harvesting
Every strain has its own unique window of peak maturity, typically one to two weeks long. However, there is a difference between har vesting early or late within that window, depending on whether you want a head high or a body high.
As cannabis matures the chemistry of the plant changes, as does the type of effects. While these differences in chemical nature still require a lot of research to fully understand, you can utilize them to produce different types of highs for different needs.
By harvesting earlier in the window your buds tend to produce more of a cerebral head high, an effect much more pronounced in Sativas than Indicas. A head high is more psychedelic in nature, providing you with a pleasant mental up state, often ideally suited for social situations when you still need to have your wits and plenty of energy.
If you choose to harvest later in the window, your buds produce more of a body high, which is conversely more pronounced in Indicas than in Sativas. A body high is similar to a narcotic down effect, usually associated with being stoned. A down type of high is often desired in the late evening to calm nerves and drift into sleep. A late-harvest yield is often sought by medicinal cannabis users to ease pain and increase appetite. If you choose to harvest somewhere in the middle of the peak window of maturity, you dont necessarily get the best of both worlds, but more of a happy medium. If you arent sure what type of high you like or want, aim for the middle and you likely wont be disappointed.
As you continue to examine your plants, you will be tempted, even compelled, to start pulling buds off of your plants to test them out. There is a right way and a wrong way to try out your buds before they are ready, so lets take a look at your options.
Testing Your Buds
Most new growers start picking at their crop only a few weeks after budding starts. Usually this is because inexperienced growers get too excited and they dont know that these small, immature buds still have a way to go before they hit peak maturity and reach the highest trichome development. But there is definitely nothing wrong with being excited about your ladies! Even veteran growers still get giddy seeing their plants start to sag under the weight of so much resin.
I dont recommend taking any buds from your plants until they are approaching their window of harvest, and you should only take a small bud every day or two. You can test your first bud when approximately 10% of the pistils have turned reddishbrown; take it from the middle area of the plant. Once youve cut your self a small bud to try out, you need to dry it, but drying and curing traditionally takes longer than the entire window of peak maturity, so you have to quick dry it. Quick drying is a sub-optimal way to turn a lush, wet bud into something you can smoke, but its the best way to quickly test your bud every other day as it matures.
&#65532;
There are lots of different ways to quick dry your bud, but one of the best ways is to use your lighting ballasts in the grow room. First, cut up your fresh bud and spread it out evenly in an envelope. Close the envelope and place it on top of your ballast, then leave it there for two to three hours while the light is on. After the buds are dried out, put them in an airtight container and allow the last of the moisture to move from the stem into the bud. Considering this is a quick dry method, the taste is usually good and the potency is acceptable. Also, the use of a vaporizer will allow you to concentrate on your high rather than being distracted by the odd taste of quick-dried weed smoke.
By now you know what trichomes are and how the chemicals in them evolve from producing a head high to a body high over a couple of weeks. You also know that the pistils on your buds change color from white to reddish-brown as the window of harvest opens and closes, as well as what type of high to expect depending on the percentage of new and mature pistils. Throughout the window of harvest, you took small buds from the middle of the plant, quick dried them, then tested them out to determine the type of high you want your crop to give you. Now, you can harvest your plants with confidence in knowing that they will be loaded with resin that produces just the right kind of high you were looking for. Enjoy your harvest!
Hope this helps


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 8, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Don't forget to try the automotive weather striping too. Try both the 2 rib and 3 rib type. Oh yea, don't forget to try every type of high density foam.
> 
> Try sanding it with a drum sander and using lots of aquarium silicone. Foam tape? Window weather striping. You know they make like ten different types of window weather stripping. Try them all. I have...
> 
> Then after you get tired of cleaning up water all the time, go by a Rubbermaid Roughneck container.


 

god fuckin dammit stink....chill the fuck out man....what is your problem? kinda bein a bit of a dick on this one. i dont give a shit if you have tried dryhumping one to get it to stop leaking!!!!!

i know of (know, not read or heard about ) 2 people with my same tubs that have gotten them to quit leaking. we all get it ....fuck! buy a rubbermaid ruffneck, jesus christ man some people cant for a million different reasons. for someone as intelligent as you your being supprisingly ignorant and rude on this. i know you tried and i know your trying to help people but your leaving a lot of people out ....like all the diy's
noone is arguing with you so chill .......we are simply "trying".

awesome on the article btw. now calm down you!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 9, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> god fuckin dammit stink....chill the fuck out man....what is your problem? kinda bein a bit of a dick on this one. i dont give a shit if you have tried dryhumping one to get it to stop leaking!!!!!
> 
> i know of (know, not read or heard about ) 2 people with my same tubs that have gotten them to quit leaking. we all get it ....fuck! buy a rubbermaid ruffneck, jesus christ man some people cant for a million different reasons. for someone as intelligent as you your being supprisingly ignorant and rude on this. i know you tried and i know your trying to help people but your leaving a lot of people out ....like all the diy's
> noone is arguing with you so chill .......we are simply "trying".
> ...


 ROFL!!!Funny ass shit man!


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 9, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> god fuckin dammit stink....chill the fuck out man....what is your problem? kinda bein a bit of a dick on this one. i dont give a shit if you have tried dryhumping one to get it to stop leaking!!!!!
> 
> i know of (know, not read or heard about ) 2 people with my same tubs that have gotten them to quit leaking. we all get it ....fuck! buy a rubbermaid ruffneck, jesus christ man some people cant for a million different reasons. for someone as intelligent as you your being supprisingly ignorant and rude on this. i know you tried and i know your trying to help people but your leaving a lot of people out ....like all the diy's
> noone is arguing with you so chill .......we are simply "trying".
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!

Thats why we are all here, just trying to get roots, no hard feelings


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you guys help me out on this one....My daisy cloner keeps growing white slime and green stuff on the inside of it. I cant even leave it for 2 days without crap getting all over the baskets and of course its probly all over the stem inhibiting root growth. Thats just my guess. My last clones had white shit all over the tips of the stems and they all drooped and were shriveling so I got rid of them and started over. Im getting some hygrozyme tomorrow. I hope that takes care of the green slime white shit. Ive tried h2o2, bleach (bad idea) so far and it keeps coming back. Will hygrozyme be the answer or could it be simple light leaking into it? Any ideas on how I can check my cloner for leaks? Im stumped on how to do it.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> get h2o2 if you can 35% works great 50 is better but harder to find for some people. 1 ml/l of 50 and 1.7 ml/l of 35.....all the horse semen floating around and stickin to stuff will die
> 
> 
> well, you whore of babylon......secret ingredients......snake oil peddler. go burn in heck buddy. "i dont use anything but tap water....blablabla.
> bullshit


DUDE I am sorrykiss-ass i was going to tell you soon i just wanted to try it out first before i stepped in it. 

And bugs since your still throwing money at clones i would try it out i was suprized it worked too but it does 5 weeks and not one bit of slime or goo anywhere.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Can you guys help me out on this one....My daisy cloner keeps growing white slime and green stuff on the inside of it. I cant even leave it for 2 days without crap getting all over the baskets and of course its probly all over the stem inhibiting root growth. Thats just my guess. My last clones had white shit all over the tips of the stems and they all drooped and were shriveling so I got rid of them and started over. Im getting some hygrozyme tomorrow. I hope that takes care of the green slime white shit. Ive tried h2o2, bleach (bad idea) so far and it keeps coming back. Will hygrozyme be the answer or could it be simple light leaking into it? Any ideas on how I can check my cloner for leaks? Im stumped on how to do it.


Bro your over thinking it! Get your pathogen control and work back wards i doubt you have light leaks that are causing your goo. 

Does bugs live in your area? we all know him to be a perv and sneak into other grows to goo up others cloners out of jealousy.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 9, 2008)

Day 9 and still waiting for some roots. They still look good though. I should have my ez-cloner replacement misters soon and might step up the gph of the pump.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 9, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Day 9 and still waiting for some roots. They still look good though. I should have my ez-cloner replacement misters soon and might step up the gph of the pump.


Hey spork! When you look at your clones do they have water dripping off them? If so your just fine....


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 9, 2008)

Getting hygrzyme tommorow. I'll let ya'all know if its worth the thirty sumthin dollars a bottle. I really expect this stuff to work though.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah they appear fine, however I do read about people getting better results with a finer mist that is why I am going to rework it to use the ez-cloner misters. If we hit the 2 week mark with no results then I will stress about it. I mean, hey, im not bugs afterall right?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Yeah they appear fine, however I do read about people getting better results with a finer mist that is why I am going to rework it to use the ez-cloner misters. If we hit the 2 week mark with no results then I will stress about it. I mean, hey, im not bugs afterall right?


 
UHHHHHHHH......, DAMN SPARKY.........now you've done it. why spork....why!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i hear ya i'm on day 11 and had none yesterday but havent looked today. cruelty comes easy to you i see, well, i spose you'll do well growing.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 9, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Getting hygrzyme tommorow. I'll let ya'all know if its worth the thirty sumthin dollars a bottle. I really expect this stuff to work though.


some folks swear by it.....i dont have it yet but have been thinking about it to see if it actually improves yields...let us know how it goes


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha hey, you gotta speak the language here.

I am just glad I threw my smallest mother into flower while this clone shit gets sorted out. She is starting to look pretty.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 10, 2008)

You know, I have spent a good hour reading online this morning and someone somewhere else posted about having the cloner setup damn near exactly how mine is and reported problems and how they fixed them. Small minor things that I think make all of the difference.

I had no real idea what kind of spray/mist I was looking for, nor did I have access to ideal misters so I used what many people have reported working for them.

I am using a spinner type mister, and many of them. My pump seemed to run them fine as far as I could tell, and the bottom seemed to get sprayed similarly to how I have seen many online, While I have no doubt they will root eventually, the quick results that many others seem to get were not mine. 

I came to find that when using the spinner types, less of them is better because you need a higher pressure to operate them at a speed to produce a fine enough mist. The water is enough but not too much to keep them alive, and to probably produce roots, just not when the speed that they would in more optimal conditions.

Also, unknown to me, it appears there were small leaks where water was able to spray on some stems. Not noticeable really but enough to cause discoloration and some weakening at those points. I would imagine rotting or mold. Not severe or really dehabilitating, but I imagine in the fragile state it is enough to hinder progress.

So while I am sure these will still root within the next week, if they don't show any roots by tomorrow, I am going to scrap them when do upgrades. I will be beefing up the water pump, as well as installing netpots to help with the leaks, and the ez-clone replacement misters for some tested and true misters that will produce what I need.

Thankfully my mothers are in overdrive right now creating more clone cuttings than I know what to do with, I just hope that I get the results I want because I would like to retire the moms soon as I understand the topping/training process better to produce the right size moms.

The other post I found that helped me basically showed huge results of 1week vs 2-2.5weeks to root when using a superfine mist vs the typical mist/spray you get from typical misters.

Hope I get the same results, will just have to see.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 11, 2008)

i clone consistently....and badly at the same time. but i hear ya on the one step at a time thing. i want to know exactly what did it when it finall gets right.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 11, 2008)

Will do, Just finished doing all the upgrades/sterlization/cuttings.

Ended up using 10 of the ez-cloner misters, a 550gph pump, and the netpots and neoprene pucks for a better seal.

The spray is much finer, still not what I would consider a mister like you would get on a patio, but a much finer spray so hopefully that will make the difference. I also upgraded my couple cfl lighting to a shoplight. Not ideal spectrum but better than what I had.

But this is time zero for these 32 puppies. Lets see how they do...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> > Will do, Just finished doing all the upgrades/sterlization/cuttings.
> 
> 
> awesome
> ...


 i cant wait to see em hangin for ya. lol


oh btw everybody i got roots on day 14, so that is way better, still have a few more tweaks but back on schedule.....well almost, but closer none the less


----------



## hoots123 (Nov 12, 2008)

working on a 15 site cloner right now.. i got a 190gph pump will this be too small? i also have a 490gph pump but i already got everything hooked to the 190... ill take some pics later.. waiti9n for the store to open lol 15 mins.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

hoots123 said:


> working on a 15 site cloner right now.. i got a 190gph pump will this be too small? i also have a 490gph pump but i already got everything hooked to the 190... ill take some pics later.. waiti9n for the store to open lol 15 mins.


i use a 396 and it sprays nicely....cant comment on the 190 but it might be ok for a small unit like that. mine is a 36 gallon tote with 10 gallons of water at a time ph'd to 5.8 treated with 35% h2o2 at 1.7 ml/l of water every 2-3 days max, with 150 ml of clonex rooting solution in the aerated with 2 stones reservior that has an aquarium heater set to 78 but never gets above 75 in the water. air temps are 80 degrees and my rh around my cloner is about 75%. i have had a long damn road to get where i'm at with my cloner and still have a few more things to do. one is get the digital recycle timer so i can put the misters on 1 min on and 5 min off and the other is to build another cloner following .........sigh........stinkbuds plan. fucker was right about the waterproofing. but my point was still valid. i just needed to see for myself. i believe in telling people what i know works not just what ive heard from a reliable source. but anyway i got roots in 14 days finally but i need to get it to around 7-9 so that by 14 they will be angry fu man chu roots


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 12, 2008)

The concern is balancing the number of sprayers you have to the size of your pump, while it also providing enough coverage and it not being so big compared to your amt of water that it doesn't heat it up too much.

I would suggest firing up the smaller one, checking the coverage. And then for shits and giggles fire up the bigger one. If you get a finer mist, then go for the bigger one. I think that makes the difference between a glorified bubbler or an aero cloner.


----------



## hoots123 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow ya the 190 is a Heap of nothing really.. haha it just spudders out the bottom and its actually only a 160. i bought 3 kinds of misters.. blue 360 red 360 and the some yellow onse with black heads.. i tried them all out the blue and red onse seems to be about the same the yellow onse just shoot straight up and mist i only got 4 misters and its in a 40 litre tub. not too big.. mist is more like shooting water dropplets kinda. 
i hope it works out.. seems to be enough water flowing.. 

my question is what kind of timer do i put it on.. i got 1 digital timer that can do 24 timers on and off for 1 day.. and i got a cheapo one where you insert those little nobs so like 4 times a day..

what should i have the cycle on ill probably use the digital one.. 10 mins each hour or what???

oh and now my tub leaks all over heh so you need to tape it closed too or what??


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 12, 2008)

Most people just seem to keep it on 24/7, 

I am personally using 15 min on/15 min off since I have one of the ones that you can just click in or out the 15 min intervals. 

I don't think it really matters, people who do the 15/15 usually report "faster" rooting times because it encourages root growth with a dry period. 

An extension of that is 15/30 or as bugs was saying 1/5 if you have the spiffy timers.

In the end, if you don't have a timer that allows for 15 min on/15 min off, then just keep it on 24/7


----------



## marchold (Nov 12, 2008)

Bugs,
I have been following your thread (apparently you are the Baron). I have been hoping to learn something since the only way I get the clones I need is to take a lot of them so I can absorb big losses. Does it not seem that some people like yourself do everything right and get less than perfect results while others seem to do almost nothing and get roots fast every time? 
I am thinking that the lousy results are often from some sort of pathogen that slows rooting or kills clones. Could it be that some peoples homes have spores that hurt clones while others do not? Just like bread will mold faster in some places than others even if they both seem equally clean. 
One time I helped a friend take a bunch of clones. It was just a tub of water with an air stone and a light. He got like 80% while I was getting less than 30% with the same set up at my place. 
Yesterday I got one of those Sunleaves UV Water Sterilizer in the mail. I dropped it in my bubble cloner after changing the water and rinsing off the white goo from the stems of my clones. 
What do you think of my idea of why we fail? What do you think of the UV Sterilizer? 
I will post here in a few days to let you know how my experiment is going.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 12, 2008)

So you just sterilize it with the light every so often or the light stays in there?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

hoots123 said:


> wow ya the 190 is a Heap of nothing really.. haha it just spudders out the bottom and its actually only a 160. i bought 3 kinds of misters.. blue 360 red 360 and the some yellow onse with black heads.. i tried them all out the blue and red onse seems to be about the same the yellow onse just shoot straight up and mist i only got 4 misters and its in a 40 litre tub. not too big.. mist is more like shooting water dropplets kinda.
> i hope it works out.. seems to be enough water flowing..
> 
> my question is what kind of timer do i put it on.. i got 1 digital timer that can do 24 timers on and off for 1 day.. and i got a cheapo one where you insert those little nobs so like 4 times a day..
> ...


 any timer.....the cheap mechanical ones are great. 15 on 30 off is what works for me but like i said i wanna change stuff a lil. as for the leaking .....build it out of a rubbermaid ruffneck and it will never leak. or reinvent the wheel and teach us all something. 




marchold said:


> Bugs,
> 
> 
> > I have been following your thread (apparently you are the Baron).
> ...


 i love the uv sterilizer keep us posted.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> So you just sterilize it with the light every so often or the light stays in there?


 see, if i were you or sparky i would exploit this opportunity to pick on you. but i'm awesome



tehehehehe........


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 12, 2008)

Just not familiar with uv water sterilizers, didn't know if they were a tool to sterilize an area, or if they were a permanent/waterproof fixture. If they work well I am sticking one in each of my Reservoirs lol.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

hell, me too


----------



## marchold (Nov 12, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> So you just sterilize it with the light every so often or the light stays in there?


No it it a submersible device. It is basically a hard plastic outer case. Inside the case is a UV bulb that is inside a quartz glass tube. The one by Sunleaves uses an air pump to create a slow flow of water inside it. So the water is consistently passing through the chamber and being sterilized. 

The sunleaves one which I purchased here: Sunleaves Cleanwater UV Sterilizer - Worm's Way 
This unit is much bigger than I thought. Searching the web I found this one JBJ 5W Submariner UV Sterilizer/Clarifier
which might be a better fit for a cloner.

I took a small batch of clones 6 days ago. 2 days back I had a small amount of white stuff, yesterday my clones were covered with the white stuff. When I rinsed the stuff off, replaced the water, and put the sterilized in my bubble cloner. So far I have no roots. This experiment will if nothing else determine if the white stuff can be controlled this way. Maybe I will get 100% this time and declare some sort of victory.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

we are all rooting for you......lol, i kill me


----------



## marchold (Nov 12, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> ok now this one is easy........ready?..........he sold his soul to satan and will burn in eternal hellfire but in the meantime he'll get roots. it's a catch 22


Well maybe, but the rest of his story is not so lucky. It did start off good. He got some Haze+NL5 clones and the smoke was STRONG. So strong that he got super lazy. He got so lazy that he quit going to the store to buy toilet paper. He started using news paper to wipe his ass. This damaged the pluming which got the attention of the landlord. When the landlord came to check it out he herd some water running, it was the hydro system! The landlord called the cops. It was a real bummer.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

well i hate to say it but you never know when its time for the devil to collect. he got a shitty deal. hope tyrones treating him good. i love you but stupid people belong in jail.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 13, 2008)

> marchold said:
> 
> 
> > Well maybe, but the rest of his story is not so lucky. It did start off good. He got some Haze+NL5 clones and the smoke was STRONG. So strong that he got super lazy. He got so lazy that he quit going to the store to buy toilet paper. He started using news paper to wipe his ass. This damaged the pluming which got the attention of the landlord. When the landlord came to check it out he herd some water running, it was the hydro system! The landlord called the cops. It was a real bummer.


WOW what a  . LMAO

This guy belong in jail, not wipping his ass while in jail might just work in his favor to keep Bubba off of his ass while taking a shower. 

Dont drop the soap buddy, kiss-ass

Sorry i had to say sum thing, i know im not perfect, im lazy a hell, but that was retarded for him to get busted that way,

Who flushes NEW PAPER down the toliet?????????

- Styl!st


----------



## marchold (Nov 14, 2008)

well he did not go to Jail. He had 1 year probation and a $50k bill from the attorney. 

Back to the clone topic, It seems the UV light is keeping th white stuff from growing, unfortunately we wont know much until my next batch of clones because my air stone broke. I will keep updating as I have more experiments with the UV sterilizer & clones.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 14, 2008)

how much was your uv doohickey?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Styl!st07, any word on roots for you? I ended up pulling mine and redoing another batch with diff misters and pump, on day 3 right now. Had a puck get misted right out of the top and sprayed all over shit for a while, must not have happened too long ago need to make sure they are all secured down better I guess. Thankfully the spray was outward and not inward so the rest didn't get covered with water.

I was just wondering because it should be near 2 weeks now.


----------



## directional (Nov 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> how much was your uv doohickey?


They are about $50-150 as far as I know.. They are used for fish tanks to control bacteria. You can get one at almost any local aquarium store. 

Here is a link to Dr Fosters.. I hope this helps!

Aquarium UV Sterilizers: Control Algae, Parasites, & Bacterial Diseases​


----------



## marchold (Nov 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> how much was your uv doohickey?


$75 is what I spent on the sunleaves one, but I think it is too big for an cloner unless it was huge. I have another one coming in the mail which is much smaller, it cost me $60. They sell one that is plumed externally that sells for $120, that one would sit outside the cloner on the side. That one would not get in the way.

I need to get a camera so I can take photos.

1 Question for you Bugs, I wanted to build a copy of what you have. Where did you get your pump and spray nozzles. Is there some how-to web page describing how to build the cloner you have? I am not sure how much $ I will need. It seems the pumps are expencive like $100 so maybe it is not that much of a money savings over byuing a pre made clone machine? I dont know. Do you have a pointer for me?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 14, 2008)

directional said:


> They are about $50-150 as far as I know.. They are used for fish tanks to control bacteria. You can get one at almost any local aquarium store.​
> Here is a link to Dr Fosters.. I hope this helps!​
> 
> Aquarium UV Sterilizers: Control Algae, Parasites, & Bacterial Diseases​


 thanks for the link and plus rep to you for the info



marchold said:


> > $75 is what I spent on the sunleaves one, but I think it is too big for an cloner unless it was huge. I have another one coming in the mail which is much smaller, it cost me $60. They sell one that is plumed externally that sells for $120, that one would sit outside the cloner on the side. That one would not get in the way.
> 
> 
> cool and right on.
> ...


 no pumps you need are 100 so dont worry. always diy if you can. always cheaper


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 16, 2008)

> Return of the Spork said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Styl!st07, any word on roots for you?
> ...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 16, 2008)

My air seems to stay around 77F, and my water seems to go from 75f to 80f. If I could keep it at 75F I would be better off I think. Supposedly roots will come faster to warmer temps, however the warmer it is the more pathogens grow, so 75 seems to be the best bang for the buck if you can manage it. My temps are all I can manage atm. So hope the h2o2 dosing takes care of most of it.

If this doesn't work I am going to try the rapid rooters.Good news is that the one I put into flower is doing very nicely so I have that still to look forward to lol.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 17, 2008)

> If this doesn't work I am going to try the rapid rooters.


hered allot of good things about the RR, i plan on getting me sum for myself

Good news is that the one I put into flower is doing very nicely so I have that still to look forward to lol.[/quote]

Good luck bro, ill will be around checking in and out

- Styl!st


----------



## marchold (Nov 17, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> hered allot of good things about the RR, i plan on getting me sum for myself


I have been experimenting the rapid rooter plugs myself. Success is on the better end with those. This weekend I tried cutting a hole in my bubble cloner and stuffing a RR plug in it. So far so good.

I was thinking about why aerocloners work better than other methods? One thing I have been trying to understand is why clones in aerocloners do not need a humidity tent. If I put some clones in coco or RR plugs I need a humidity tent but in the same grow box I can but some clones in a bubbler and they do not need anything to keep them from wilting. So I have a few ideas and was curious what you guys thought:
1) There is a small amount of humidity that escapes an aerocloner that mists the cuttings.
2) The stems in an areocloner are able to absorb enough water to support the plant.
3) Something about it makes the plant transpire less.
opinions? 1,2 or 3? Some other reason?

Also an update on the UV Sterilizer. I lost 3 out of 7 clones, (week 2) but I think I damaged those putting the UV thing in the coner. The white stuff is still there but seems to decreasing. Since the white stuff was expanding rapidly before putting the UV dohicky in I would have to guess it is working to control it.

I also was considering putting a carbon filter in the cloner. It seem like they sell litttle ones for fish tanks that are powered by a air pump. I guess carbon filters pull organic stuff out.

When I clean out my bubble cloner and start over next time I think I will use the UV sterilizer, Carbon filter, and a water heater, Maybe by purifying the watter I will be able to run the thing hotter and get roots quicker?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 17, 2008)

Is the temp being too cold really an issue? Granted the temps across the world vary a lot but I am borderline too warm, which is where the gunk is coming from really. Thankfully my cloner seems to stay clean, however I would definitely like to see how the other options work.

The stems on my girls appear to start getting that gnarled bubbly blister look, so I am expecting some progress soon, better get some I am tired of trying. Today is the start of Day 6.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 17, 2008)

marchold said:


> > I have been experimenting the rapid rooter plugs myself. Success is on the better end with those. This weekend I tried cutting a hole in my bubble cloner and stuffing a RR plug in it. So far so good.
> 
> 
> i started with rr plugs and still have some. i love em', the h2o2 breaks them down slowly and can cause pump issues. so i ended up making my aerocloner and using them as home made inserts....had to cut em down to size but it worked. i bought 2" net pots cut the bottom out of them and got the neo inserts and my res stays spakling clear now.
> ...


 man, that is gonna be one sick ass cloner set up. we gotta see that when its done.



Return of the Spork said:


> Is the temp being too cold really an issue? Granted the temps across the world vary a lot but I am borderline too warm, which is where the gunk is coming from really. Thankfully my cloner seems to stay clean, however I would definitely like to see how the other options work.
> 
> The stems on my girls appear to start getting that gnarled bubbly blister look, so I am expecting some progress soon, better get some I am tired of trying. Today is the start of Day 6.


 damn...day 6 ....mine took 17 this time but i got sweet fishbones now. i'm workin my way down to 7-9 days if possible. it's been a long road....lol


----------



## hoots123 (Nov 17, 2008)

do your clones all lean over like there DEAD? lol my 9 clones 3 of them are still kinda standing but i think its been 6 days?? and none have roots.. i have a bad feeling about them too..

if i just stuck them in water glass would they root even??


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 17, 2008)

I have not noticed any wilt or sag or anything in the aerocloner.

In a bubbler I had some major sag, but with some recovery.

In RW all I had was sag.

You would be amazed the shit that does work for some people but doesn't work for everyone. Some people do use the straight water method, but I think there is always a pro/con to any of the rooting methods. If I was soil I get the feeling this would be a whole lot simpler.

Anyways your best bet is to post a pic of your setup and go over the whole list.

Water Temp, Light Leaks, Slime, Air Temp, humidity, How you are cutting them, sterility, watering schedule, how fine your mist is, etc.

Some people can get away with half assing it all, and some of us need to keep everything perfect to get results. You might be one of the unfortunate ones.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya, like me...lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 18, 2008)

due to a power surge or the fact that god hates me my1000w hps blew again only this time it blew up and out sending glowing hot shards o' glass all over my newly dehumidified room wich was super duper dry........a small fire ensued burning my wooden bud dryer my burber carpet caught next then the foam sealant i used to fill gaps and cracks that let air in....that stuff sure is good kindling. ha ha ha, omfg people....close to 8000.00 invested and almost 100% of it destroyed. ya i was around when it happened and yes i have/had a fire extinguisher i went to grab it but my wife had moved it and didnt tell me.....she wasnt home.....i bailed water out of my tubs and finally got the hose.....my neighbor, who seen the smoke came runnin' with a fire extinguisher. by the time i knew this he was behind me, helping. it was out a minute later and he just said....wow, man.....i knew it! fuckin cool! how long you been growing? i was like wtf ru serious? my room and part of my garage and an outside wall of the house is burnt pretty badly. i ripped everything out....neighbor helped.....and threw it all on the burn pile and lit that bitch and watched my hard work go up in smoke....even if not in the intended way. i will rebuild but it wont be for about 6 months or longer. thanks to everyone for their guidance and input. wish i could delete my pics now........makes me sad.

wife is against me growing now so we'll see. oh and the fuckin cloner made it out without so much as a smudge. i hate that thing. i'm gonna shoot holes in it today.

i'll be back, gottA wait till tax time now. good luck to everyone and i hope you have better luck than me.

on the bright side i made a new buddy next door.......oh joy
__________________


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 18, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> due to a power surge or the fact that god hates me my1000w hps blew again only this time it blew up and out sending glowing hot shards o' glass all over my newly dehumidified room wich was super duper dry........a small fire ensued burning my wooden bud dryer my burber carpet caught next then the foam sealant i used to fill gaps and cracks that let air in....that stuff sure is good kindling. ha ha ha, omfg people....close to 8000.00 invested and almost 100% of it destroyed. ya i was around when it happened and yes i have/had a fire extinguisher i went to grab it but my wife had moved it and didnt tell me.....she wasnt home.....i bailed water out of my tubs and finally got the hose.....my neighbor, who seen the smoke came runnin' with a fire extinguisher. by the time i knew this he was behind me, helping. it was out a minute later and he just said....wow, man.....i knew it! fuckin cool! how long you been growing? i was like wtf ru serious? my room and part of my garage and an outside wall of the house is burnt pretty badly. i ripped everything out....neighbor helped.....and threw it all on the burn pile and lit that bitch and watched my hard work go up in smoke....even if not in the intended way. i will rebuild but it wont be for about 6 months or longer. thanks to everyone for their guidance and input. wish i could delete my pics now........makes me sad.
> 
> wife is against me growing now so we'll see. oh and the fuckin cloner made it out without so much as a smudge. i hate that thing. i'm gonna shoot holes in it today.
> 
> ...


Damn that must have been an experience i never want go through.MAn lucky that the whole house catching fire.HID lighting is dangerous.
Sorry to hear about that bro.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 18, 2008)

> bugsrnme said:
> 
> 
> > due to a power surge or the fact that god hates me my1000w hps blew again only this time it blew up and out sending glowing hot shards o' glass all over my newly dehumidified room wich was super duper dry........a small fire ensued burning my wooden bud dryer my burber carpet caught next then the foam sealant i used to fill gaps and cracks that let air in....that stuff sure is good kindling. ha ha ha, omfg people....close to 8000.00 invested and almost 100% of it destroyed. ya i was around when it happened and yes i have/had a fire extinguisher i went to grab it but my wife had moved it and didnt tell me.....she wasnt home.....i bailed water out of my tubs and finally got the hose.....my neighbor, who seen the smoke came runnin' with a fire extinguisher. by the time i knew this he was behind me, helping. it was out a minute later and he just said....wow, man.....i knew it! fuckin cool! how long you been growing? i was like wtf ru serious? my room and part of my garage and an outside wall of the house is burnt pretty badly. i ripped everything out....neighbor helped.....and threw it all on the burn pile and lit that bitch and watched my hard work go up in smoke....even if not in the intended way. i will rebuild but it wont be for about 6 months or longer. thanks to everyone for their guidance and input. wish i could delete my pics now........makes me sad.
> ...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 18, 2008)

That totally blows, shit, I say go find some clones and CFL it so you at least have something coming in until you can restart. Might be worth learning some electrical work and doing it from the ground up, har. 

Was your light plugged into a surge protector? Was it a magnetic or digital ballast? Any clue how many Amps are being pulled through that specific breaker?

My setup is in two cabinets so I have some minor protection from a starting flame. Have a smoke detector and a fire extinguisher real close, with no wife to move it lol.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 18, 2008)

First off i want to tell you that i feel for you buddy thats a bad way to go down. If anything you still have your house.


BUT i cant let this go down without me kicking you, what would everyone think?. LOL 







Its kinda hard to be creative when your bro just got lit up like a candle. Who am i gonna fuck with now?? this sucks


----------



## marchold (Nov 19, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> due to a power surge or the fact that god hates me my1000w hps blew again only this time it blew up and out sending glowing hot shards o' glass all over my newly dehumidified room wich was super duper dry........a small fire ensued burning my wooden bud dryer my burber carpet caught next then the foam sealant i used to fill gaps and cracks that let air in....that stuff sure is good kindling. ha ha ha, omfg people....close to 8000.00 invested and almost 100% of it destroyed. ya i was around when it happened and yes i have/had a fire extinguisher i went to grab it but my wife had moved it and didnt tell me.....she wasnt home.....i bailed water out of my tubs and finally got the hose.....my neighbor, who seen the smoke came runnin' with a fire extinguisher. by the time i knew this he was behind me, helping. it was out a minute later and he just said....wow, man.....i knew it! fuckin cool! how long you been growing? i was like wtf ru serious? my room and part of my garage and an outside wall of the house is burnt pretty badly. i ripped everything out....neighbor helped.....and threw it all on the burn pile and lit that bitch and watched my hard work go up in smoke....even if not in the intended way. i will rebuild but it wont be for about 6 months or longer. thanks to everyone for their guidance and input. wish i could delete my pics now........makes me sad.


Who Man. That is the worst news ever. I had never heard of a light exploding like that. That fire very well could have gotten the attention of the cops. The fact that it did not is in fact lucky.



bugsrnme said:


> wife is against me growing now so we'll see. oh and the fuckin cloner made it out without so much as a smudge. i hate that thing. i'm gonna shoot holes in it today.


My wife would not let me grow if we had a fire. She was pretty against it at first but she accepted. Now that it has been a few years and she has started to enjoy the buds she is more ok with it. It would not take much to change it.

Mind if I ask what brand of light/ballast you use?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 19, 2008)

marchold said:


> > Who Man. That is the worst news ever.
> 
> 
> we aim to please.
> ...


 the agro sun or star sum shit....ballast and bulb. well the bulb blew then i replaced it with the ol 72 dollar model.....oops



Return of the Spork said:


> > That totally blows, shit, I say go find some clones and CFL it so you at least have something coming in until you can restart. Might be worth learning some electrical work and doing it from the ground up, har.
> 
> 
> i was an electrician for a while and everything has its own 20 amp service line...i did that right, i think it was the cheap ass bulb.
> ...


 ahhh a lil cruel but funny



Styl!st07 said:


> > WTF bugs, glad that u where not hurt, but damn doode cant believe it.
> >
> > What made the light blow up? U said that this is the second one to blow. I have no idea that a power surge could do that.
> >
> ...


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 19, 2008)

> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > First off i want to tell you that i feel for you buddy thats a bad way to go down. If anything you still have your house.
> ...


Fuck'n Sparkfire, always good for a laugh....

Now its time for a bowl 

- Styl!st


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 25, 2008)

Guess who still doesn't have roots. I got rid of half of the ones I took originally because some were starting to not do so well. I then went ahead and took another small bunch slightly different. Two weeks on the originals, it looks like they want to root just not quite there...but they have looked like that for a week. But I will continue to wait. If by Sat there is nothing then I will either sterlilize and redo, or wait longer depending how they look.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 25, 2008)

welcome to my world. now all you need is a good old fashioned natural disaster and your at my level of suckatudeness.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 26, 2008)

> bugsrnme said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to my world. now all you need is a good old fashioned natural disaster and your at my level of suckatudeness.


How are thing now bugs?

Hope u give it another go here soon, one good look at thoose purple nugs and that wood do it...........



> Return of the Spork said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who still doesn't have roots.
> ...


I forget if u are runnig ur pump 24/7 or not? I heard from a good friend the other day, he said that i need to have a cycle timer to let the roots chase the water and to let them dry out of a few mins then back on again. 

Once he told me that i reminded my of STinkbud and his Cap cycle timer and the way he setd his cloner to 1min ON and 5min OFF. I think this might be the trick cuz from what my hommie said that need to a lil so the have time to root. He said if if the pump stay on 24/7 they wont root cuz they have no time to when the pump is running 24/7 and giving them a lil time to dry they eill start to chase the water.

Just wanted to add my 2 cents, i know there are sum ppl here that leave there pump on 24/7 and still get roots but that does not work for everbody. This lil info might help otheres thats why i though i wood post it cuz ppl like me could use it.

I still have no roots but im will to try everything i can to get sum. I have had the worse luck with seeds and clones, I feel like a dumb ass and need to be held back a few grades so i can katchup. 

- Styl!st


----------



## hoots123 (Nov 26, 2008)

no success with my cloner all have died.. i will try again next time with a cycle timer not sure what cycle though all i tried was with stim root and ph'd water in a aerocloner

8/8 dead


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah it is a bummer. My mothers are growing great, my flowering plant looks juicy and the only thing holding me back are these clones.

I run 15on 30off at the moment. No signs of wilting or sagging in the down period. I don't feel like that would be the answer, but it might be. 

If I am forced to take another pass soon, I am going to flush the mothers and spray the leaves to supposedly reduce N content in them.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 26, 2008)

Got some hygrozyme to take care of the slime in my aero cloner and it caused a different kind of buildup in the res, allover parts and spinner. Again no roots after 16 days. I threw out the clones cleaned the thing out and I'll sell it for $50 OBO.

Im getting a rainforet 6 site cloner and try that out. The daisy cloner is made hella cheap. Does any one have experience with rainforests?


----------



## marchold (Nov 27, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Got some hygrozyme to take care of the slime in my aero cloner and it caused a different kind of buildup in the res, allover parts and spinner. Again no roots after 16 days. I threw out the clones cleaned the thing out and I'll sell it for $50 OBO.


I have been experimenting with a UV sterilizer. And it completely removes the slime. I still am non have great success rate but I did find the with the UV sterilizer I can run my water rez temp at 85 with no slime at all.

Also if your areo-cloner has pump, roughneck tub, and ez-clone sprayers. I might be intrested in buying it from you. I was going to build one and the parts would be useful for this.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 27, 2008)

it comes with 2 spinners, a submersable pump and can root up to 8 cuttings at once. Everything is still in the exact condition it came in. like i said i only used it for a little over a month.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Dec 3, 2008)

Just took another pass of 35 cuttings. This time I am using the EZ-Clone replacement collars instead of my own which seem to seal better yet be more gentle on the stems. I also have misted the plant the last few days and it has been on a flush for a few days as well. Supposedly something about less N makes them root better or something.

Hopefully those changes will fix it, I don't know how much more I can refine it. If this doesn't work then I must be doing something else wrong because I can't believe it is the cloner anymore.


----------



## newweedman (Dec 3, 2008)

hoots123 said:


> no success with my cloner all have died.. i will try again next time with a cycle timer not sure what cycle though all i tried was with stim root and ph'd water in a aerocloner
> 
> 8/8 dead


What is the temp in your water, and is there any humidity to help start the roots?


----------



## marchold (Dec 4, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Just took another pass of 35 cuttings. This time I am using the EZ-Clone replacement collars instead of my own which seem to seal better yet be more gentle on the stems.


How are they looking now?

I started a batch of clones in a bubbler several days ago the one with the UV sterilizer and carbon filter and it is looking ok, I plled out 3 of the 20 clones as they looked bad. Also I took some clones 3 weeks ago and about 1/2 the clones in coco died, but both of the clones in those root riot plugs rooted and are growing well. I ordered some more of those plugs.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Dec 5, 2008)

Technically only 2 full days have passed, coming up on three. All of them look alive and well. Perky, green, no sign of wilting or mold or anything. But also no roots yet. I didn't expect anything this soon, I am just hoping last time was the last failed attempt as I had planned to be running the op for a month by now. Instead I just have 3 mothers, lots of failed clones, and 1 flowering plant that will finish at the end of the month. Everything is waiting on the clones.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 5, 2008)

mine are 4 days away from the 3 week mark and nothing still. god hates me...lol

if these dont make it i'm in trouble. i am gonna try that expensive ass root excelurator next, then i'm all out of ideas and money...lol


----------



## hoots123 (Dec 5, 2008)

well weird i checked on mine and didnt even really water them much like 1 time every day for 1 minute.. and sometimes no water for like 2-3 days and i checked and 3/8 of them had roots.. i chucked most the other onse since there just a bunch of crunchyness.. but still weird none the less that even 3 survived.. ill try again some other time.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 5, 2008)

well good luck to you. i got 2 with bumps....pretty dismal


----------



## marchold (Dec 6, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Technically only 2 full days have passed, coming up on three. All of them look alive and well. Perky, green, no sign of wilting or mold or anything. But also no roots yet. I didn't expect anything this soon, I am just hoping last time was the last failed attempt as I had planned to be running the op for a month by now. Instead I just have 3 mothers, lots of failed clones, and 1 flowering plant that will finish at the end of the month. Everything is waiting on the clones.


I have grown on and off for many years and I have always had trouble with cloning. So much so that I basically have to grow differently because of my shitty clone success rate. I have a tip that may work for you as it has worked for me for years. It is nothing to brag about because I get like 10% or 20% success rate. But I do get enough success that I can flower and keep growing, just not SOG like I would like. Here is what I do:
1, Clone in to well drained soil, coco, or root riot plugs in coco or RW. 
2, Use 4" pots and fill them to the brim so the soil is flush with the container. Or 4" RW cubes.
3, After cutting the clones in a regular way and putting in the pots cover each clone with a humidity tent made from plastic cups or plastic baggies.

This works for me because I was getting 0% success rate because a few of my clones would die and something would rot them and kill all the other clones. By keeping each one in its separate humidity tent they do not cross contaminate. I take like 50 to 100 clones in 3 batches and end up with 5 to 10 good clones. This should get you budding if the cloner does not work for you.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Dec 21, 2008)

I am(was) extremely bummed that this isn't working. Aerocloner seemed foolproof, details seemed to be on the spot. Apparently there is something out of my control or something too small to notice that is making aero not work for me.....


Initially Al promised success and a bag of chips if you did his RW method. They all died on me very quickly.

Then I saw a bubbler thread that was getting great success, built it, no success. Just sat there forever until they finally just died.

Then I saw aero thread, made aero and have done multiple tries, multiple improvements. Temp is constantly monitored, R/O water, PH'd, pathogen free, no light leaks, fine ezcloner misters, ezcloner collars, low intensity floro light. Tried cycling it, tried humidity doming some of them. At one point it looked like I had root bumps but they just never developed.

I had bought some rapid rooters and tried a handful and didn't get great success. However I didn't do it full out as I was using most of my equipment for the aero. Once I made room I did the rapid rooters in a tray with low intensity floros quite a bit away, with a humidity dome. The room and cloning area naturally stays around 77ish, but gets decent air circulation due to a fan. I opted against a heat mat unless I didn't get results. I misted the dome a couple times a day, exchanging air. Day 6 I took dome off completely, Day 7 I had a root poking out of the bottom of one of them and they all look great. Aero cloner....some look great, some went mushy, some yellowed to death. The stems on the bottom in general all look the same as they did or completely white. No roots tho.

So my journey is coming to an end. Maybe I will fuck around with the Aerocloner to try to get the results I dreamed of, but otherwise RR's were extremely easy to clone with and got me results in 1 week wheras I have wasted a month and a half elsewhere. As easy as cutting and plugging into an aero setup sounds, the RR method overall is so much simpler, especially considering I had to build my aero shit, and the RR method involves cheap RR plugs and stuff I already had. Glad it is over and glad I can finally get the SoG on its way.

The small 4 cola jack mother that I flowered ended up at 3oz dry, curing atm. that should hold me over


----------



## Return of the Spork (Dec 22, 2008)

I have some more news....

I found out why I wasn't getting roots.....






....I already had roots.

Apparently on most all of the pucks, when I opened them up to take the stems out to trash them, most all of them had roots grown into the ez-clone collar, and then stunted because they couldn't grow through them.

I will be continuing with the RR most likely due to that it takes up very little room and appears to be simple and effective. But in case my needs ever grow large enough I might want to use the aero again and most definitely don't want the roots growing from the puck. 

How do I get the roots to grow from the stem below the puck and not up high inside of it?


----------



## newweedman (Dec 22, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> I have some more news....
> 
> I found out why I wasn't getting roots.....
> 
> ...


Did you cut a big enough clone? Should be at least 3inchs and most of the stem should be below the collar. Also make sure that the stem of the clone is in the middle of the pre-cut hole on the collar, your problem may have been that they were pinched. Dont give up dude, you will get it and once you do you will master this shit.


----------



## curious.george (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey update here, (note: I used to post as marchold) on the UV thingy and my cloning experiments, I am now getting 100% success (I used to consider 50% good for me). I figured I should share what I learned. First the UV water sterilizer is keeping my water clean. I am using this one:





http://www.ioffer.com/i/71219841 
this UV thigy is not critical but it has been nice I did not change my water in my bubbler after the first batch of clones succeded and my 2nd batch is now poping roots it is so cool that me water just stays clean, its like super low maintaince.
and a aquarium heater set to 84.

I was trying the ez-clone colliers as well as some plugs, and rockwool. Finally I tried these "Sunleaves super starter plugs" I just soak them in ph 5.5 water for 1 minute and then squeeze them out put the clones in them. It seems these plugs have been magic and are clearly the most important aspect.






it seems like I can do just about anthing that does not keep them too wet and I get roots. 

any of you guys want more details? I have been struggling with clones for years and it is finally woking great. yeee ha


----------



## Return of the Spork (Dec 24, 2008)

Long live rapid rooters, all of my clones popped fast and strong. Finally time for a real sea of green


----------



## curious.george (Dec 24, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Long live rapid rooters, all of my clones popped fast and strong. Finally time for a real sea of green


No Shit! I have been struggling with these plants that are all different sizes. I am so psyched that my next grow will be a sea of grean. Hurray!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

curious.george said:


> No Shit! I have been struggling with these plants that are all different sizes. I am so psyched that my next grow will be a sea of grean. Hurray!


 if you want to do the SOG you might want to vegg. them a lil longer unless you gettin a shitload of clones cause that is a very very low yielding way.Do a lil reasearch, and then again it might be perfect for you if thats what you wanna do..just lettin ya know before ya feel me!


----------



## curious.george (Dec 25, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> if you want to do the SOG you might want to vegg. them a lil longer unless you gettin a shitload of clones cause that is a very very low yielding way.Do a lil reasearch, and then again it might be perfect for you if thats what you wanna do..just lettin ya know before ya feel me!


I do vegg. I was thinking of veging them to about 18 inches. I was planning on producing 20 clones every 3 weeks. And starting the rotation with that.

But that said, how come everybody with the "pound every3 weeks" threads does SOG for bigger yield. Also a lot of other sources point to SOG as a harvest increaser?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 25, 2008)

per plant its less of course but when you can pack 4 per sq ft then it starts workin your favor.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Dec 25, 2008)

Main reason I am doing a low/no veg sog is the nature of my growspace. 400w so my light penetration is okay but no 1k. So I really am not comfortable getting the plants very big. If the yield is super lame I will adjust, but otherwise I think this will give me a bigger yield with the same footprint. 
I really want to try that sterilizer. For clones it looks awesome but I read that when in nute solutions it precipitates iron out. Anyone have any experience with uv sterilizers in nute solutions?


----------



## hybrid (Dec 25, 2008)

shit.........36 pages of reading and all I found was a bunch of shit talking and sad stories of minimal success.

Is it true? Are we all destined to only using rapid rooters?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 25, 2008)

hybrid said:


> > shit.........36 pages of reading and all I found was a bunch of shit talking and sad stories of minimal success.
> 
> 
> glad we could be of service.
> ...


if the shoe fits the dog you can lead it to water.


----------



## hybrid (Dec 25, 2008)

exactly what Im talking about.......now 37 pages and no one so much as offered the magic bullet for cloning without RRs

Really hoped that someone had the key to these supposed root balls by 14 days.

Im begining to wonder if anyone talking about them is being honest.

My best guess, the PH is probably the single most important part.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

Eh bro check this out. my last batch.. i got roots in my plugs in 4-6 days on most but took 1 or 2 days for the rest to catch up. i should have waited a couple days but i jumped the gun real fast and decided to throw them in my bubbler and at first they didnt look so good. but some quick changes and awareness gave me this 3 weeks from cutting bro. search this site and especially look up old in the ways cloning method. check it out. about 3 weeks and 4 days from cutting,. the third pic was when i transplanted my cutting with root formation to my bubble cloner bro. about 9 days ago.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

ahahhha sorry bugs im not even an aero cloner dude just really high.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Dec 25, 2008)

hybrid said:


> shit.........36 pages of reading and all I found was a bunch of shit talking and sad stories of minimal success.
> 
> Is it true? Are we all destined to only using rapid rooters?



It seems to me that either by grace of strain/climate/temp/whatever...some people just rock the aerocloning. 

And some ppl suck so bad it is almost like it is out of their control (might just be an unknown causing the issues)

What I would almost call aero propaganda got me convinced that it was the go-to for cloning. I built it, modified it, modified again and managed to flower a plant start to finish in the time it took me to refine the aerocloner to produce roots inside the stupid puck.

The thing is, now that I see how amazingly easy rapid rooter cloning is...I will either give the cloner away or sell to a buddy. If i require lots of clones, I will just get another tray and humidity dome and call it a day. so easy, I just no longer have the will or need to use that big thing.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 25, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> ahahhha sorry bugs im not even an aero cloner dude just really high.


it was the thought that counted since it was x-mas.....oops there i go again talking about nothing. i hope the op of the thread doesnt get mad.



Return of the Spork said:


> It seems to me that either by grace of strain/climate/temp/whatever...some people just rock the aerocloning.
> 
> And some ppl suck so bad it is almost like it is out of their control (might just be an unknown causing the issues)
> 
> ...


your last several posts have struck a chord with me ....all i can say is ditto........to the letter. same shit as me.



hybrid said:


> exactly what Im talking about.......now 37 pages and no one so much as offered the magic bullet for cloning without RRs
> 
> Really hoped that someone had the key to these supposed root balls by 14 days.
> 
> ...


ph is important equally in any nute soup but with these damn cloners its finding the right combo of water/dry time for the root zone.....here's your magic bullet. if you do it all right, and you know how already......then the only thing stopping your roots is the cycle timer. stinkbud proved it for lots of folks. 1min on and 5 min off. were you the man on the grassy nole?


----------



## ford64 (Jan 20, 2009)

I looked through your set up, looks great. I was wondering how I should move my rooted clones from the areocloner into soil? thanks


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 21, 2009)

I use oasis wedges tray,dome, clonex gel, clonex solution and hygrozyme 1/4 inch in the tray and let them sit in the standing water 4-5 days. Then spray them 2 x a day and in 7 days (remove dome) you'll see roots and your ready to transplant in another 7 days. Never had any problems.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 25, 2009)

yep....rapid rooters. day 9 and 22 out of 30 rooted ......i'm sold(out) sorry guys. i still love aerocloners i just suck at it. rr's just work.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jan 27, 2009)

Good to hear it, My aerocloner is currently doubling as a storage bin. I have been throwing away good clones ever since. Can't wait to get a couple pics of the SoG finally in action. Sooo Pretty


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 27, 2009)

havent seen you in a while....good to see your still kickin it around


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> > Good to hear it, My aerocloner is currently doubling as a storage bin.
> 
> 
> i meant to turn you on to oitw's method of rr then into our defunct aerocloners for as long as you need and holy shit the roots take the fuck over. just wanted to make sure you heard about it, it made a huge dii for me and i got to find a use for my cloners
> ...


innit though?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ford64 said:


> I looked through your set up, looks great. I was wondering how I should move my rooted clones from the areocloner into soil? thanks


 sorry for not catching this one. the answer is gently...lol once your soil mix is ready scoop some out at the depth your set ups requires and fill it in, gently tamp the soil down and top water. should be fine. 



anhedonia said:


> I use oasis wedges tray,dome, clonex gel, clonex solution and hygrozyme 1/4 inch in the tray and let them sit in the standing water 4-5 days. Then spray them 2 x a day and in 7 days (remove dome) you'll see roots and your ready to transplant in another 7 days. Never had any problems.


 simple and perfect, thanks for the succinct break down. you may have saved the lives of countless clones for someone who will use your set-up


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jan 31, 2009)

I am curious to hear it but think I am fine with where I am as it is extremely simple. No timers or reservoirs or algae.

I would have loved for the aerocloner to work considering the time and money I put into it, but overall this takes up a lot less room.

I have a certain procedure I use to help against disease or infections, but I essentially just..

..Soak RR in PH water shortly, cut clone, cut off extra branches, cut bottom stem underwater again, dip in clonex and then plug into RR.

I then have them in the propagation tray with a humidity dome. I spray the dome as needed and dip the RR's when they start appearing dryer. After about 7 days most will have some roots and I remove the dome. Within the next 3-7 days the fuckers are fully rooted and ready to go. I then just fill up my square pot to just over the fill line with hydroton, put clone in and pour more hydroton around. Within the day the roots are grown down and getting drink.

Best of all it takes place in a 10x20 propagation tray taking up very little room compared to my big ol rubbermade container. When I had my mothers under a MH I had a seperate area for them, but for the time being since I moved to floro temporarily I just have them with the mothers and they are doing great.

Aero might have its place again, but while you guys have garages or rooms, I have 2 wardrobe closets as my two flowering chambers, and am in the process of building a workbench with built in mother chamber since I evicted the mothers for more flowering. But hey, its an apartment...and everything is nicely contained. It would be no secret that something is going on as it isn't super stealth, but within the next couple of months I think I could pull off a "server closet" so that is why not having to use aero works better for me.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

your right....you are fine....i'll shut up now. but i will say that my yield went up like 25% minimum from the new "aerovegger". i still lollipop them but man what a difference. coke can fat and tall


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 4, 2009)

What was the difference in horizontal leaf growth?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> What was the difference in horizontal leaf growth?


i think you might be smarter than me so could you dumb that down a bit?

i could show you some pics i guess but it'll take a lil while.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 4, 2009)

I get wordy when I toke.

Since we are trying to fit lots of plants in a tight area, does the extra veg time increase how far out the fan leaves grow and crowd other plants? Because at the moment I feel like I am about as max as I want to get when it comes to plant crowding.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

OHHHHHHH OK i gotcha now.......no, they stay about the same as my other small ones. but i prune em lollipop style and .....well.....i guess the fan leaves do touch a bit but not too crowded. my fan takes care of that too.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not sure where you are since you rebuilt/rebuilding? If you have any pics around I would like to see about what one or two of your plants looks like near end of flower. I pruned some and didn't prune others and didn't notice a large difference. 

I got to thinking that perhaps I didn't do what I needed, or maybe don't need to do that as much because my airflow is good?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

ok one of the side by side pics is the difference between the 2 we were discussing. just bigger not too much wider

https://www.rollitup.org/members/bugsrnme-albums-dont-call-comeback.html


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are wider angles so you can see my level of crowding. The ones I trimmed more ended up with more height, but the bud looks comparable. I understand the benefit but just wanted to try to see what happened on ones I didn't trim much or at all.

But anyways as you can see I already seem to be at my max so I don't want to risk more because after the next 2 cycles they will all be in square pots in trays made to fit them and I wont have much room to work with.

With these pics in mind you think I would be fine? Obviously a big strain difference tho


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

ya i grow sativa and those look like some packed indicas.....beautiful but not overcrowded. just the fan leaves touching and you have a fan so your good imo. mine get fat like that in the last week or so but look skinny till then. you got your shit together ....those are wonderfully dense looking


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, I will continue experimenting to see how I can get the best yield. I was expecting more height myself. These are Jack Herer's and my first strain grown. I have other strains in the lineup now but I could never really tell what traits showed the most. I have seen some indicas that look nothing like that, and then sativas that look nothing like that. I am willing to bet that perhaps it is just hybridized fairly well and just is what it is. I wouldn't mind taller buds that thick though...which is why I am curious about that extra veg time. I have no problem making an intermediate area for them to root better before flower. Not really veg time moreso than extra root growth time perhaps? Probably not neccessary.

Can't wait to see flowering profile of these other babies.

Humidity seems to stay around 50% in the bushes, so with the airflow it should be peachy.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

> Return of the Spork said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind taller buds that thick though...which is why I am curious about that extra veg time. I have no problem making an intermediate area for them to root better before flower. Not really veg time moreso than extra root growth time perhaps? Probably not neccessary.
> ...


 sounds like you got it all dialed in man


----------



## theplantkiller420 (Mar 15, 2009)

are you guys using a rooting gel or humid dome? i couldnt find your journal with lots of pics


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

theplantkiller420 said:


> are you guys using a rooting gel or humid dome? i couldnt find your journal with lots of pics


 i use rooting gel with my cuttings in my cloners and in my rapid rooters in humidomes.. ya i deleted all my pics not to long ago for security reasons. sorry about that. i use olivias cloning gel but i've been thinking about switching to powder. and i use clonex solution in my cloners. along with hygrozyme in both and h2o2 in the cloner, when i'm not out of it.
but hell some fuckers can get roots with nothing more than straight tapwater. not me. i need magic.


----------



## curious.george (Mar 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i use rooting gel with my cuttings in my cloners and in my rapid rooters in humidomes.. ya i deleted all my pics not to long ago for security reasons. sorry about that. i use olivias cloning gel but i've been thinking about switching to powder. and i use clonex solution in my cloners. along with hygrozyme in both and h2o2 in the cloner, when i'm not out of it.
> but hell some fuckers can get roots with nothing more than straight tapwater. not me. i need magic.


with the rapid rooter plugs I dont use any hormone. I have noticed no difference without it now that I get reliable results from my setup.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 15, 2009)

I used to use a humidity dome with my RR's, but they really don't need it. As long as you keep em wet they do their thing. I continue to use rooting gel, but when I run out I am going to try it without and I don't expect any problems, I am at 100% now at this point and am always throwing away extras.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I used to use a humidity dome with my RR's, but they really don't need it. As long as you keep em wet they do their thing. I continue to use rooting gel, but when I run out I am going to try it without and I don't expect any problems, I am at 100% now at this point and am always throwing away extras.


 you know, spork.....i have been trying to find someone who i "know" on here to adress that very issue. the domes keep em a lil too wet but my heat mat can make em use up some water. so i water them about twice a day now. if i loose the dome whaddaya think'll happen? watering about the same or much more ????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 16, 2009)

curious.george said:


> with the rapid rooter plugs I dont use any hormone. I have noticed no difference without it now that I get reliable results from my setup.


 i've done it with nothing but water and just stuck em in. and they grew but the batch wasnt the best ever, could have been a million other things. but, when i do the other stuff i never have issues. so i guess it's peace of mind to a point.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 16, 2009)

When I lost the dome I had to water more, however the RR's have actually allowed me to get pretty lazy. I have a simple nursery tray with an insert that is meant for RW cubes, so they are all held a little above the bottom, and I just pour in water so the RR's can just soak up what they need. Kind of lazy but the RR's are just fucking awesome.

The real reason I don't use the dome is that I am trying to take clones that are just too big for it. I mist them the first couple of days lightly, but I don't even think they really need that.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> > When I lost the dome I had to water more, however the RR's have actually allowed me to get pretty lazy.
> 
> 
> like more than 2 times a day? and i hear ya on the "lazy" thing.
> ...


well shit. now you got me wanting to try something different..............


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with cutting a few extra and trying them on their own. The plant I just harvested was one of the 2foot clones I made for shits n giggles. I had to top it to make it fit into flower area nicely but it produced well. =)

When they start, I check them everyday, and will mist the first 1-3 days, but overall I just make sure they are wet, which they usually remain even with the hood off. After a couple of days, they start to dry up. I don't really hold the dip long, i just make sure it submerges so water can get to where the stem is through the top. Once I am confident some water made it into the sweet spot, I put them back.

As it gets better at using the moisture in the RR, I dip more. I just do it by sight but I really do let those fuckers soak up whatever they can at this point. I never do it more than 2x a day though. I only end up pouring the water into the tray at the end, and I am pouring just enough that they soak up what they need and the rest evaps fairly quickly. I can't say I suggest that for everyone, just saying that as long as the RR's are wet, they will take your shit and produce roots most of the time. I do use a heatpad, but don't need it. I produce roots with or without it, no thermostat on it either.


----------



## curious.george (Mar 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i've done it with nothing but water and just stuck em in. and they grew but the batch wasnt the best ever, could have been a million other things. but, when i do the other stuff i never have issues. so i guess it's peace of mind to a point.


I had been changing a lot of other things too Its kind of hard to tell what was helping. After I started getting %100, I started cutting out steps to see what mattered. Nothing mattered! Now I just cut the stem dip it in nothing (not even any water!) stick it in a new RR plug, then I put that in the cloner (the one with the UV thingy, air bubbles, and water heater). I see roots within a few days and the time to root seems to have most to do with the sturdiness of the stem I cut. I have been told that the clone hormones come packed with fungside, and that is what helps. I dont know but for me its a waste of money, and messy.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 17, 2009)

Awwww.. i never saw this thread and started my own.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/168507-lets-talk-aerocloners.html


----------



## DrGreen007 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rite So I Just Thort Id Say I Think AeroCloners Are Wicked Just Switched To One And Had A Root In 3 Days Its Been 5 Days Now And I Ent Looked So Gonna Go Check On Them Now Il Post Pics In A Bit

I Ues 1/4 Strengh 

CannaStart
Rhizotonic
Trichoderma

From The Very Begginig I Think This Is By Far The Fastest Way To Clone I Have Ever Tried Excellent Man I Love Em


----------



## theplantkiller420 (Mar 17, 2009)

whats a rapid rooter


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 17, 2009)

Real questions are one thing, shit like that is easily googled though =)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

theplantkiller420 said:


> whats a rapid rooter


 



one'a dese.
they are made of a sponge like organic material. used for taking cuttings. and growing clones or starting seeds in.
dont mind spork, but he's right.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> As it gets better at using the moisture in the RR, I dip more. I just do it by sight but I really do let those fuckers soak up whatever they can at this point. I never do it more than 2x a day though. I only end up pouring the water into the tray at the end, and I am pouring just enough that they soak up what they need and the rest evaps fairly quickly. I can't say I suggest that for everyone, just saying that as long as the RR's are wet, they will take your shit and produce roots most of the time. I do use a heatpad, but don't need it. I produce roots with or without it, no thermostat on it either.


 ya.....i took the domes off right.......and like 8 hours later they wilted like crazy ......i guess i'll leave it on but i really do wanna take it off after the 1st week. i got roots at 9 days so yipee....thats better and if i can keep it up i'll go back to 2 weeks instead of 3 weeks between harvests. i use the method old in the way uses almost identical to his wich is almost identical to al's . and i think i agree on the heat mat, but i still use mine just in case. dont know if i will in the dead heat of summer though.....ya know?
anyway just updatin ya .......so, the wilt ......what do you think happened? dried up faster than normal????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

curious.george said:


> > I had been changing a lot of other things too Its kind of hard to tell what was helping.
> 
> 
> ya , i did that for months
> ...


right on and congrats on being good at cloning. not kidding



SpruceZeus said:


> Awwww.. i never saw this thread and started my own.
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/168507-lets-talk-aerocloners.html


 well use em both....this one gets carried away sometimes.



DrGreen007 said:


> From The Very Begginig I Think This Is By Far The Fastest Way To Clone I Have Ever Tried Excellent Man I Love Em


 ya they are pretty sweet. when/if you can get em' workin'


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ya.....i took the domes off right.......and like 8 hours later they wilted like crazy ......i guess i'll leave it on but i really do wanna take it off after the 1st week. i got roots at 9 days so yipee....thats better and if i can keep it up i'll go back to 2 weeks instead of 3 weeks between harvests. i use the method old in the way uses almost identical to his wich is almost identical to al's . and i think i agree on the heat mat, but i still use mine just in case. dont know if i will in the dead heat of summer though.....ya know?
> anyway just updatin ya .......so, the wilt ......what do you think happened? dried up faster than normal????


I know there is more chemically going on than this, but this is what I think happens in normal person terms.

Turgor is basically the cell being so inflated with water that it causes the cells to push up against eachother causing stiffness in the stem.

Now I don't know if this is how it works, but at some point, the plant seems to "decide" to stop transpiring as much because it lost its source of water from the air. Now it has to keep itself turgid from what it can get from the stem below. Now it doesn't have roots yet but it can still absorb water through the stem, so it does, but stops transpiration to the degree that it comes back to life, and becomes more stiff, even though you no longer have it in a hood.

My clones don't even get a hood anymore, I cut em, plant em, stick em next to my mother plants under the same light even. Few minutes after cutting they get floppy up top....1-2 hours later they are back to normal. 1 or 2 normally don't quite make it as perky and straight as they used to be, but a little training in the first week or two of flowering fixes that easily enough.

I always plan to clone the same day as my cycle day, but sometimes don't get to it until 3-5 days later. They all start to root within 5-7 days (depends on strain, my original strain takes 1 to 2 days longer than the rest, guess which strain was in the aerocloner too), and are just busting by the time the full 14 days comes around, so I have a decent window that is working thusfar. If stuff doesn't clone, then I just throw less, but larger plants in.


The reason they always say that 6hr dark period or whatever, I think has to do with fucking with the daily lifecycle of the plant to make it stop transpiration so that it didn't lose water it already had, and didn't wilt. I think that was suggested in Al's method, but imo, RW is all about the "hug" and how moist it is, and it is very easy to make it to moist, not moist enough, and the second that stem moves ANY, the hole it was in is just not big enough anymore. RR's are just so much more spongy, so I don't bother with a dark period, overcomplicates things. The RR's give the stem plenty of water to recover from the wilt.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

oh....sorry, i did that during day 7 or 8. but good info all around. but ya they were perfect and i said screw the dome ....took it off and wah wah waaaaaa.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 19, 2009)

When I used to use the dome, I would use a "hardening" technique. 

Basically you open one of the top holes, next day open both or more if you have em. Then next day take hood off for like an hour and put back on, repeat through day couple times if you can

Then increase the amount of time until you just leave it off.

That keeps their stems more solidified and readies them for the less humid air. It is in my opinion unnecessary as they perk back up for me in very little time anyways. It may have to do with how they are cut though. I never guarantee similar results lol. Cloning is a very...personal thing.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I never guarantee similar results lol. Cloning is a very...personal thing.


 amen to that


----------

